# Single Women Bumps & Babies - Part 4



## aweeze

A new home for our bumps and babies 

*   Our new BFP's waiting for their first scan  *

*







Our very special Mummys-in-waiting







*

Rose - DICSI -  - EDD ??/12/2009

LadyLottie - DEFET -  - EDD 08/08/2009 

MistyLake - DI -  - EDD 01/08/2009

Maya7 - DIVF -  - EDD 01/08/2009 

Patterdale - DIUI -  - EDD - 25/05/2009

Chowy - DIVF -  - EDD 22/05/2009 

Muddypaws - DFET  - EDD 15/05/2009 

Kylecat - DIVF  - EDD 29/04/2009 

*







and our little miracles...







*

Orchidsage - DIVF   - EDD 24/03/2009

Some1 - DIUI  - Jasmine Emily born 28/1/2009

SuzieB - DEIVF  Meredith born 26/11/2008

lizt - DICSI -  Sam born 28/11/2007

Aweeze - DIVF -  Ellis born 2/10/2007

Kimberley - DIVF -  Amelia born 5/08/2007

Going It Alone - DIUI -   Amelie & Elsbeth born 23/11/2006

indekiwi - DIUI -  born 2006

skiwizard - DICSI -  Joshua born 24/11/2005 and   Danile & Lois born 4/4/2008

    ​
Please let me know any changes/updates to the list.

Lou
X​


----------



## julianne

just bookmarking


----------



## ElsieMay

Hi

Can I join?  I just discovered this thread which is great.  I thought I was never going to find some others that were single and used double donation but I see there is at least one more!

I have to admit I have been having a few worries about being single and my daughter being double donation.  She goes to nursery and already I have had the ' What do you want to do about Fathers Day cards for her?'  Anyway after much discussion with friends I decided to let her make a card the same as the other babies so she is not excluded in anyway and she will give it to Father Michael at the church where she was baptised - it seemed OK to tell a little one that we are all Gods children and get round it that way.

Just wondered what everyone else is doing and if anyone had any better ideas on this sort of thing.  I just dont want Lana thinking the donor is her father in anyway because in her situation there was also an egg donor and she will wonder who her Mummy is.

EM


----------



## indekiwi

Hi ElsieMay, good to see you on the thread!  

I have a son through single donor, and am due to undergo an embryo transfer in early March (roll on - can't wait!  ) 

I can't help but think that the nursery will need to think a little harder about this, since there are plenty of little kids around who are part of single parent families for all sorts of reasons (death of one or other parent, father / mother not having anything to do with their offspring, let alone donor which is quite a bit rarer admittedly).  Another alternative to your church minister / priest (a lovely idea by the way) is for your little girl to make one for your father if that's an option?  I haven't been hit by this one yet, but my son did come home from nursery with a valentines card last week which is probably warning enough that I'd better have a similar discussion with the nursery before he comes home with something inappropriate.    Maybe a "I love you mummy" card could be substituted at this stage at least for a fathers day card - my son turns 3 this week so is still at an age where he would be content about this (and clearly I'd be ecstatic).  

Hopefully someone else will be along shortly with some other ideas for you.

A-Mx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

There was a great discussion about this on the SMC message boards last year. I haven't kept the responses - but if you're a member you could look at the archive.

BTW for those of you who don't know, SMC = Single Mother by Choice  (set up by Jane Mattes, who wrote the v useful book of the same title). It's a largely American group, though there are members from elsewhere incl the UK. 

Some of the responses included: getting the child to prepare such cards for an important male in their lives (eg Grandad) and simply getting the child to prepare the card for their mum (who's effectively both mother and father). Some women were keen to discuss all of this kind of stuff with the school or nursery in advance and one shared the letter that she wrote to say what the situation was in quite an open and positive way, so that the teachers/care providers would back up the child when other children were asking questions or making comments (eg other kids saying "of course you have a dad, everyone has a dad, even if they're dead or not living with you" and the teacher backing up the kid saying "no, we're a mum and kid family, I don't have a dad"). As her child progressed through school (she's now 12), her mother modified the letter to what was appropriate at the time. 

I do find the SMC message board really interesting - there are a lot of discussions about this kind of thing and because the membership is very big (100's) there are a wide range of suggestions/experiences (lots of people much further down the line too). Plus I do, on the whole, find Americans express themselves quite articulately and the messages reflect that. 

OneStep


----------



## ElsieMay

Hi Ladies

Thanks for the responses.  I was wondering what I should tell Lana to say at school when kids start insisting that she must have a Dad.  I didnt know whether to tell her to say 'there just isn't one' and to walk away or change the subject or to tell her to say 'there isnt one thats around' which most kids will assume means divorced / dead anything really.  I think I had plumped for the latter as it is so open ended.  

With regards the Fathers Day card I will do the church thing initially and when Lana is old enough let her decide who to give it to - important male father type figure or me as I am a Mum and Dad to her and it is about celebrating being a parent.

Great to see you all on this thread - big relief to find a few more in my situation.  I just want to get it right as much as possible for Lanas sake.

EM


----------



## Maya7

Hi and welcome Elsiemay

Thanks for bringing up the topic ... I'm not there yet but have very inquisitive niece so better prepare myself... Maybe there is no one answer but lots of options and depends on context ...

I had my booking appointment with the hospital...everything good with the scan  I'm healthy and baby is right size for dates   .

I did have bit of misunderstanding though  .. when was asked for next of kin i hadnt thought about this question since dont know when - so said my dad - then she asked and is _he_ working so thought was still talking about my next of kin so said yes (thought why would this be relevant though?) and what does he do?... i answered all that... then later while bored I of course read through my notes to find that next of kin was listed as father then what i'd stated as next of kin's occupation had become 'partners' occupation ... it freaked me out ... then i thought what is the point of going back and making a fuss... so my donor has had a change of occupation!! I didnt want any information about him really as didnt see it as relevant...now its as if i have invented a make believe partner in the image of my father!?! 

Had loooong day today and off to bed now... my sis had a pacemaker fixed today and i've been told it went well - thank god - hope she takes it easy for rest of her pregnancy...

Hope everyone doing well
Maya


----------



## suzie.b

Hi

Bookmarking - have fractious child in my arms who I'm bouncing for all I'm worth .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Happy bouncing Suzie!  Put on a bit of music and you could pretend to be at a rave.   

Maya, that's a crazy story re your notes!  But as you say, what does it matter at the end of the day?  I hope your sister is coming along better now.  It must have been a pretty frightening time of late.  

A-Mx


----------



## muddypaws

Bookmarking and thanks for messages about nappies. Will investigate more.

Muddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy, what a great scan pic  

Suzie, hope that Meredith has settled now  

ElsieMay, welcome to the group  

Maya, glad that your scan went well and glad that your sisters pacemaker fitting went well, hope she has a speedy recovery  . Re the clinic and your notes, how wrong of them just to assume that your next of kin would be a partner  .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

HI ElsieMay, welcome!

Maya: really glad to her sisters op went ok, must have been very worrying and neither or you should be doing that in your conditions  

hello other bumps and babies.
x


----------



## Felix42

Maya,    so pleased to hear your sister's op went ok.  That must have been very worrying but hopefully now things will improve. 

Love the story about your making up a partner in the image of your dad.  That is such a funny misunderstanding and so silly of the midwife.    Great to hear all is well with you and bump!

Welcome ElsieMay.  I hope you sort out the father's day thing.  As Inde says the school should really think this through a bit more.  We may not be the majority yet, but we're far from abnormal as far as families go.  Children come from one parent families for all sorts of reasons and they need to be catered for rather than shoe horned into the nuclear family!

Suzie, hope Meredith drops off shortly.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

Maya, glad your sister's op went well .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## going it alone

Welcome Elsiemay
When the girls went to nursery I had already told them of our situation and they made cards to Grandad and they send fathers' day cards to my dad and to their godfathers. As a teacher, I am always aware of pupils who didn't either live with their fathers or those who didn't have a male around and once children w
ere old enough, I would ask them who they wanted to make their cards to. Failing that I would ask children to sign it without addressing it, that way they could have a think about it at home and maybe discuss it with siblings.I also had one whose mum had died when he was two days old, despite having a stepmum, he made his mothers' day cards to his dad because he was like a mum and dad to him as did my friend at uni who had lost her mum at an early age.
I am still amazed at how this particular thread is growing, isn't it great.
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Maya7

Thanks girls - I am feeling a lot less stressed today ... I had a long day yesterday with the antenatal session, my    , then a full on day training (after 8am hospital start) ... then hearing sis having heart surgery and NOONE in my family thought to tell me it had gone well!!  then stuck in traffic jam for hour and half imagining worst ... only family member I managed to get hold of was my new brother in law who said oh yes everything went well i heard over an hour ago!!  - he has met my sister maybe half a dozen times in his life and yet he was told everything went ok  am I unreasonable hormonal scary pregnant woman or is that out of order!! ... Maybe I will give birth and tell them the following week!!!

Sorry for rant!!    Have permanent embarrassed face these days 

Mad Maya


----------



## going it alone

You rant away hun, it's what we're here for. x


----------



## indekiwi

Trust me Maya, you have no monopoly over ranting, crazed hormones or unthinking family members.    However, being perceived as an unreasonable hormonal scary woman will have its uses!


----------



## Maya7




----------



## ElsieMay

Hi Ladies

Thanks for your advice.  Sam it is nice to here from somebody who is a teacher and other kids have sent cards to their Mum or Dad regardless of whether it is mothers or fathers day!    Your twins are lovely - are they identicle?

EM


----------



## fingersarecrossed

Sorry to gatecrash - I know Karen1975 used to post here for a while so thought I'd post the link to her news.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178644.0


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks for posting that...I've wondered about Karen from time to time, so lovely to see this happy news

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh fingersarecrossed - THANK YOU for that wonderful news


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you and congratulations to Karen x x x


----------



## going it alone

That's brilliant news Fingers Crossed. Thanks for letting us know.

Sam x


----------



## kylecat

Great to hear karen's news - I had also wondered how she was getting on as she was such a lovely thoughful girl. Please pass on my congratulations!!  

Maya - how is your sister doing? That must be a really stressful thing to go through when you are pregnant.  

I enjoyed reading everyone's thoughts on what to tell children when they enquire about their daddy - it really helps to hear about people experiences especially when we are all in the same boat, so to speak!

How are all the other bumps and mums - this thread is a little quiet sometimes - probably because we are all so knackered!!  

Lou - how are you and Ellis doing, was really sorry to read about the problems with the business and the prospect of having to look for a new job. Have you had any luck yet?

Can't believe I only have 9 weeks left - it's amazing! I am getting prepared and with the help of my parents have semi decorated the nursery which looks really sweet. As I finish work in 3/4 weeks I thought I'd better get a hospital bag ready and was wondering from the more experienced mums, what kinds of things did you find useful to have with you? I have been getting AF pains on and off today which worries me a bit but I suppose they are just everything stretching! Still getting morning sickness believe it or not! Felt awful yesterday but starving hungry today - how strange!  

Love to all  
Kylecat xxx


----------



## going it alone

I had the usual supplies for baby, nappies, vest, sleep suits etc. For me I had some cheap large sized night shirts from Matalan to give birth in, along with some cheap cotton knickers (non maternity - Tesco Value I think) in bikini and big in case of a c-section. A disposable camera in case my batteries died on me. The usual things that you get in lists in books/magazines. I also had a jug, a suggestion from Lizibee. It helps if you have stitches, to pour water over the area as you wee, it takes away the sting. It may sound disgusting but Lizi also suggested using the bidets in the the hospital to wee in, they wash as you wee and that also reduces sting. A friend of mine didn't have this advice and could only wee in the bath for the first few days, she was never out of the bath! I'll have a think but pramnaesia has hit and I can't remember much!
Love to all
Sam x


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Kylecat,

I'm just hoping the list of ladies posting on this thread gets a lot longer over the next 12 months!!  

Can't help you with hospital bag contents since I had a home birth (I packed something but pretty sure it was the absolute basics just in case things didn't go according to plan).  However, I guess it depends on whether you go to a general hospital or a midwife-led centre - the latter are happy for you to take music and so on - anything that helps you relax (good luck on that - I was busy biting the couch for much of my labour and tuned out everything and everyone else. ).  A couple of seemingly banal suggestions do nudge their way to the keyboard however - a lot of the books suggested that you get a sponge to suck water from as drinking from a glass towards the end is (from my experience at least) nigh on impossible.  I would have substituted the sponge with a straw myself but didn't have either so paid the penalty and found it very difficult to take in liquid.  Secondly, if you have long-ish hair, then make sure you've got something to tie it back with.  Thirdly, I felt very hot even after getting into the birth pool and got a lot of relief from a cold flannel over the back of my neck and on my face.  So straws / sponges, flannel, hair tie.  Won't cover your modesty but will help you feel more comfortable.   One final thing, if you are staying in hospital for a few days after, think carefully about something to hand to relieve your boobs / nipples (apart from a hungry baby) as it's not the most pleasurable experience you'll have had in life.  (It does get better, honest!!  )

A-Mx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thanks for the good news fingerscrossed  

Kylecat can't believe you have just 9 weeks left.

Lou hope you and E are ok  

Hi to everyone,
Love
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Kylecat - not long to go now for you ...    ... my sister is recuperating at home now...a bit tired and I think she is realising how traumatic it all was...she is on enforced rest to make sure she recovers well - but her baby is fine (scans done) and although she is being a bit of a difficult patient, her husband is making her rest   ... T

Thanks for the unusual straw suggestion, Inde... I would never have thought of that ..ever...

Hope all other mums, babes and bumps are doing ok... 

Maya


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou Maya, Jovi, Sam and Indekiwi for the messages! Thanks especially for the suggestions - they are great! I would have never ever have thought of taking a jug or straws!!   , but I can see how useful both items would be so I shall certainly pack them! 

Maya - so glad your sister is recuperating well and the scans are fine with her baby. 

Indekiwi - I do hope that you are right and more people join this thread in the future - I am sure that by the summer/autumn this thread will be an awful lot busier!      It can feel a bit lonely at times. 

This journey is becoming very real now with talk of hospitals and labour! A little scary too.  

Love to all and any more suggestions gratefully received!

Kylecat xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Forgot one salient point - make them bendy straws....I just remember being slumped forward on my knees, not feeling able to straighten up between labour pains and therefore struggling with the pint glass of water my mother was helpfully shoving at me.  Ahhh, nostalgia - it's my little boy's birthday tomorrow - he will be 3.  Time to have another baby I reckon!


----------



## Maya7

Inde - many happy returns for tomorrow's birthday... Its always a day for mother and child I think.  I always would have phoned my mum on my birthday - if she hadnt got in first - as really she did all the work and she used to joke that she should be getting the presents!!

Enjoy the day ... I dont think your son can get any cuter with age, but I may be wrong...

Kylecat - you are way ahead of me but even I'm starting to realise whats ahead with hospital etc.  Think it was the first booking visit that did it ... arghhhh...

Take care Maya


----------



## going it alone

Inde - hope the birthday went well. I can't get over how quickly time flies. 

Kylecat - other people have suggested thick socks as your feet can get cold. I had such a great epidural that I can honestly say that I didn't feel them if they were cold. 

The girls went for their first proper haircut this week. I can't believe how they're growing up.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## indekiwi

The time really does pass so extraordinarily quickly - it seems hardly any time at all since my boy was a tiny tiny baby and now he's articulate enough to argue with me.  You're right Maya, as much as it's his birthday and the day is celebrated for him, it seems a much more momentous day in my life - the day it changed in a fundamental way.  I can remember so many things in the hours around his birth incredibly clearly (whereas so many days following are just a blur).  I feel very blessed.  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

I've added a singles poll to see where we are all at:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178774.0

Love and hugs to all mums, bumps, mums to be and babies,
Felix xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Patterdale, think your sign is a good idea - seriously - no, you shouldn't need to do so   but better to avoid it happening a third time rather than have to stand their fuming while errant driver takes their own sweet time returning to their car.  

Well, I finally had THE question yesterday:  "Where did my daddy go?"  Not, interestingly, "why haven't I got a daddy" or "where is my daddy".  I was a bit floored, as at 3 years and one day old I wasn't expecting it yet.  I repeated the "our family doesn't have a daddy" mantra that I've used a few times recently, and he then came out with "I want a daddy".  Big blue eyes had me pinned.  He wasn't upset at all, which made things much easier and I feel okay about it.  I'd rather get it out of the way earlier than later, but am a little concerned that it was prompted by something that's been said to him, possibly by one of the kids he spends time with, rather than through his perception of our situation compared to his friends'.  Who knows - he can be quite precocious!  He definitely likes to be with and around men, and fortunately I have a number of male friends who are great with him, but perhaps he is missing a male figure that he doesn't have to share with others?    Will keep you all posted with any further ruminations from a 3 year old boy - or his mother! 

A-Mx


----------



## some1

Hello

Trying to squeeze in a quick post while Jasmine is asleep - well half asleep - she is parping away (my little thunderbum!) and snuffling but I'm hoping she will drift off ... well, it seems i have a psychic baby - as soon as i typed that she started crying ! now typin g one handed with the ;little flower helping !

Muddy - i am quite keen on using disposable nappies bu decided that i would make life easier and use disposables for the first couple of months and maybe switch after that

Kylecat - tips fo labourbag - lip balm (my lips were sooo dry - mind you i was very dehydrated as hadn't been able to keep anything down for whole day), water bottle with sports cap (very handy on ward afterwards as you nned to keep swigging and difficult to keep refilling cup from jug whilst holding baby) snacks (didn't touch thse during labour but very handy to have on warda as hosp meals just not enough also took some little cartons of appke juice - helps to avoidgetting constipated before the dreaded first post delivery poo!) flannel so bierth parner can mop your fevered brow - i didn't like te idea of this but loved it in the end esp as had raised temp that was worrying midwives and reg so realy wanted to try to help bring it down

Patterdale - some people are so inconsiderate - i amnow paraoid about people parking too close to me ascar seat pretty bulky !

oh dear just lokked at wat i have typed, please forgive comedy one handed typing !!!

some1 anf the little flower

xxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Pattedale - am getting annoyed on your behalf!!   A sign would be good... I used to smile  indulgently at my sis when she carried a notebook with her for inconsiderate drivers ... not just the ones that parked too close but those who used her designated space for parking and made her park else where and carry toddler up flight of stairs with shopping... i now have post its in the car and understand completely!! - Its good to let off steam... but much better to prevent the stressful moment ..

Oh Inde ... delicate moment there ... No wonder he is so articulate though - he obviously takes after his mother !! ... I am sure you will respond in the best way possible... lots of   with that.

Love
Maya


----------



## Maya7

Hi again

I had my first antenatal class today ... was dreading it really but it wasnt so bad ... i imagined - wrongly - that it would be all couples and then me ... that wasnt the case - but maybe thats later on in the series?  

One cringe moment for another single girl there... the physio shouted out to her to move down to the next row of seats so as not to split up the couple - because we cant have the couples sitting apart!  

Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Maya, I wonder if the lady shouted at will be going back to the antenatal classes....it's probably a pretty intimidating thing to go to in the first place without factoring in being on your own, but being singled out for further attention is just plain mean.   I never went to antenatal classes but post birth wished that I had, as it would have been great to have people to share notes with, and of course there is a ready made group of playmates for when the kids get a little older.  

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Not sure how I would have reacted myself if it had been me ... probably just have gone    then go and speak one to one to the dragon lady afterwards and help her understand how it feels to feel cr*p ... !

I didnt really agree with all the advice though ... we 'ladies' were encouraged to play helpless and get our men to do the jobs we dont want to do!! ... I'm all for asking for help with heavy lifting now but playing a helpless role is not what I ever have in mind!


I also thought it would be good to make a few potential pg friends (didnt manage it) ... think I will start pregnancy yoga classes and that might be better..

Maya


----------



## going it alone

Patterdale - I once had to ask a car park man to move my car for me. He couldn't drive but could release the handbrake enough to let it roll back far enough to let me get in.     

Some1 - Sounds familiar. Wait til Jasmine tries to type too, or can press the power button! Great to hear from you.

As for the food packages for the labour bag. For the one (and only) time in my life, I didn't eat. I ate the night before, my waters broke before breakfast in the morning. I didn't eat all day, had the twins in the evening and didn't eat until breakfast the next day. As there was a risk of c-section I don't think I was allowed to eat at first but I can't even remember feeling hungry or thirsty. I'll ask my mum what I did, she'll remember.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hello
Went for 7 week scan today. You may remember that last week there was one big sac with a strong heart beat and one little sac with no heart beat. 

This week the big sac has grown and is looking good and the heart beat is still good.

The other one has also grown - but is still an odd shape (the yolk is out of proportion) - but there is a heart beat! However it was only 90 bpm (it's meant to be 120-160 beats per minute). 

So they've said to go in again next week. It may have disappeared by then, or, given how much progress it has made in the last week, it might actually be ok. Or it might be chromasomally abnormal and... I don't know what happens then. 

The nurse got a doctor in to have a look and he agreed with her that the second one is not quite right. They said I might want to have a private test at 10 weeks (bloods and nuchal scan) at MUMS in Solihull to check it out. 

Not sure what I feel. I'm sooo tired today that I'm actually quite numb. I really could just sleep the rest of the day!

I think I need to try and accept whatever comes - the nurse said to prepare myself for bad news next week. 

It's good that the strong one is doing really well. That's great. And I will try and keep an open mind - it might be twins, or it might not. Time will tell. 

OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

One step      
I really couldn't even begin to imagine how you must feel right now - happy that you've got an amazing little bean with such a strong heart beat - but saddened by your little bean who's showing signs of struggling in this journey.
Remember we are all here for you      
Take care and thinking of you x x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Thanks Mini and Lou  

I've been googling and 90bpm at 7 weeks is very slow. Even at 6 weeks they expect more than that, so I'm guessing Baby B is perhaps unwell. It shocked the nurse that he'd made such progress over the past week - but even so, it would seem that all is not well. 

I was very emotional about the news last week - today has been different. It really is a feeling of it being out of my hands. It's like watching a match - I'm a spectator/cheerleader and they're the ones who are doing all the work. 

As you say, Lou, it is bittersweet. 

They did say the normal bloods wouldn't work (for the same reason you mentioned I think, though they didn't go into details), but they did mention bloods. I thought that 10 weeks sounded early too - perhaps I'll check that again. 

Good to know about the clinic in Leam Spa - I'll check it out. 

I've been very impressed with having this number of post-treatment scans at MFS included in the treatment. If all had been well, they'd have just done one and handed me to the GP, but I find it reassuring that they're doing this. 

Thank you for being there too! 
One Step


----------



## some1

Onestep - so sorry to hear what a rough time you are having with your second little one - what a worry  .  I had bloods and nuchal at MUMS at Solihull and they were absolutely fantastic - really professional and caring - can't recommend them highly enough.  The bloods they do for the nuchal scan are not the same bloods that they do for the triple test - not sure what the difference is though.  If you do go to MUMS I would recommend you get the bloods done beforehand (you can get them done at MUMS or by your GP - MUMS will send you everything you need), then you can get a full result on the day of the nuchal, if not you get a partial result on the day and get full results a few days later.  They do the nuchal at between 11w2d and 13w6d, it is expensive but you do get a DVD of the scan and some lovely 3D shots (you may remember my photo).  Thinking of you and sending positive vibes to your second fighting bean   

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Mmmm - I'm a bit confused with all these tests. The nuchal scan was included for me with my 12 weeks scan. But the sonographer said she couldn't so it because bubs flipped over and she couldn't see the next properly to measure it. So it was done this week in the same blood test as my Triple A blood. Is that right then? Interesting what you said Lou about the result if one twin is lost. Thats what happened to me - so could I expect a high result for that one?


----------



## some1

LadyL - it is totally confusing isn't it !! I still don't really understand the different tests.  I do know that results can give a higher risk if the pregnancy is a twin one (or started out as twins) and also if the pregnancy is as a result of IVF.  Nuchal tests are meant to be 90% accurate, compared to 70% accuracy for the triple test - so if they give conflicting results, the nuchal is the one to trust.  Do you know when you will get the result?  

Saw midwife again yesterday - she is referring me back to consultant as episiotomy not healing well - just about to finish second course of antibiotics for infection - hoping that by the time I go to appointment (9th March) it will have magically sorted itself out  

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooh Some1. Bless you - you poor thing . Hope its starts to get better soon .
I've no idea when I get the results. I suppose they will show each one seperately? I know the midwife said that age didn't matter anymore because it was a blood test. Before I expected the Downs one _might_ come back high risk because of my age. So I was trying to explain to them that I used donor egg so it shouldn't matter about my age . So they said it didn't mater about 
_anybodies_ age. Gawd knows - I don't think I'll trust the result whatever at the moment.


----------



## Maya7

One step - so sorry you've had a tough time lately.    I hope you find   for the bittersweet situation you are going through.  It seems that only nature willl affect how things develop.  I hope that things will turn out as well as possible for you and Baby B - who has made a dramatic move forward in the past week but still has some way to come yet.  Take care of yourselves 


Maya


----------



## lulumead

big hugs onestep, all sounds a bit stressful.

someone - hope all heals quickly down there  

x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, sorry that you are having a stressful time at the moment with bean no.2 . Glad that bean no.1 is doing okay  .

Some1, hope that little Jasmine is settling into a routine and that everything heals before 9th March 

Hope all our other bumps and babies are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## going it alone

Hi,
Just a quickie from me. I was told that blood tests return unreliable results where there are twins as they rely on the lack of proteins being produced. If there is a healthy bean growing, they will produce the required proteins and mask an unhealthy bean. I was told that nuchal was the most reliable early test for Down's, then CV or Amnio.

One Step - I can't begin to know how you are feeling. As you say only time can tell. The progress made by your second bean appears promising, and the one strong heartbeat is excellent news.

Love to all
I'll try to catch up when I can.
Sam x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

One step so sorry to hear of your ordeal, my baby also had a slow heartbeat 80 bpm and the following week had died, but as I figured that at some point the heart must develop and start and maybe that the scan was taken at that time
L x


----------



## suzie.b

Onestep - thinking of you.

Some1 - Jasmine looks just beautiful.

Meredith had her second jabs today and is zonked out at the moment - very early for her - normally nearer 11ish so she probably feels unwell.  It's horrible watching them scream and know that there's still another injection to come .  She's doing well apart from that though, chattering away now all the time .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Just as i finished typing she woke up .


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooooh - I did a big treat and bought this

http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplayA_31_10751_-1_14563_51346_10001_14563

  

OK - I need recommendations please for a changing bag 

/links


----------



## some1

Hello

As Patterdale says, it is def worth getting the free boots/pampers bag - my mum has it at her house. I also have a mamas and papas squishy canvas rectangular one that goes with the luna pushchar ~£35 - i don't have the pushchair, just liked the size, price and colour (it comes in several bright colours - iave the pea green one).  It has an added advantage that i have discovered now that i am actually using it - it mqakes a perfect bolster cushion when breastfeeding out and about!

Bit of a bummer about my episiotomy problems, but little Jasmine makes it all so worthwhile - she is just totally wonderful  - don't think i mentuined that she now weighs 9lb 4oz !!  She is exactly where she she should be weight and length wise for her age - means I can defintely stop worrying abiut her being small now - phew !!

Some1 and the flower girl (sorry about the typing again - Jasmine likes to supervise me on the computer!)

xxx


----------



## ameliacooper

Sorry just had to post to say - Some1 - Jasmine is so gorgeous congrats.  Enjoy - it only gets better believe it or not!!

Good luck fellow single mummies.


----------



## Damelottie

Ahhh Patterdale - it was YOU who also had that sling  . I knew somebody said they did and thats what made me look at it. I love it - so comfy.

Great changing bag recommendations - thank you    

Ohhhh yes - Jasmine is just adorable


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh - my test results all came back low risk


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!

Thanks for all the recommendations regarding the changing bags - brilliant! I am going to start off with the free one from boots (thanks patterdale!) and then have a look round after that.

Not sure if I'm going to buy a baby sling - will decide once the little one is born! 

Lottie - so glad your test results came back low risk - that must be such a weight off your mind.  

Suzie and Some1 - your little girls are soooo cute! I am sorry to hear that you are still in pain from the episiotomy some1 but glad you are enjoying motherhood! Are you going to post your birth story - I'd be really interested to read it.  

I finish work in 2 weeks which will be nice as I feel like I am under a lot of pressure there at the moment - anyone considering being a teacher, don't do it!! (only joking!)  . Can't believe I'll be meeting the little one in around 7-8 weeks - excited and a little worried at the same time!

Love to all the other mums and mums to be

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

LadyLottie, glad that your results came back low risk  

Kylecat, how exciting that you get to meet your little one in 7-8 weeks time  
And by the way, I did consider becoming a teacher many years ago - and didn't do it!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Everyone

Glad your tests came back low risk, LL ... and that you are beginning to nest..

Kylecat - not long to go now...I'm sure you'll be glad to remove yourself from the stress of school though and get some time for yourself..

Hope you're recovering nicely from episiotomy some1 .. as you say everything is worth it in the end as the photos of jasmine and Meredith prove..

Have been interested in all the suggestions for things to buy ... at the minute am really concerned about my finances and am trying to shop around and not rush just yet...I've been promised a few things like car seat, cot, buggy and sling so that has been a big help for me ... I dont have entitlement to maternity pay at work so am limited to statutory payment which wont meet my mortgage ... so my mat leave will be very short   ... (if I even have a job to go back to) so no stress there !?! ...

On the bright side, am feeling movements   little poppet seems to either love 80s music from the radio or was trying to get me to change channel!

Take care
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maya I know Ireland is v expensive, my friend in Dublin said that 4 of her work colleagues are pregnant and the cost of things in Ireland are v v high, they all went to Belfast and bought their main things and prams there.  

My donor and his partner are Irish and we are going to Dublin and Kerry for 5 days, but the £ to Euro and the higher proces we will notice it!
L X


----------



## Maya7

JJ - I am originally from the north so  I really try and shop when i am up there.. all baby purchases will be done there (on line and then delivered) it makes such a big difference even for grocery shopping!... If you have any spare time when you are in Dublin and want to meet up that would be great   ... getting to Kerry and back will be tight enough tho.  I'd say with the boys you'll have great craic..

Thanks Patterdale - will check out the Which site ... I always think of it for purchases like cars and white goods...though baby stuff is expensive enough itself...

Havent been outside the door yet today - must get out for air..

Take care
Maya


----------



## muddypaws

Hi all,
Sorry about the painful doodah Some1...ouch, hope it heals soon. Glad your results were good LL...it's such a relief isn't it?

Onestep...hoping for positive news for your second bean....know how it feels, although mine didn't make it as far as yours.. 

All the shopping talk is great....I finally managed to allow myself to believe that the pregnancy is OK - despite stress at working trying it's best to send me over the edge! - and went to the babyshow in London with my mum. Can recommend it for good discounts on key items if you do your research and know what you want. I got my chosen buggy £35 less than the boots discounted price (not that it is in stock there yet nor do they seem to have it in the colour I wanted!) and £60 less than the best price I'd found elsewhere, the brand new version too. I got my real nappies with lots of extras thrown in (nappy bucket, sanitising powder, wash bags, liners) and a reduction of about 10%. Got some eco wipes (cheeky wipes) with ten extras thrown in free at a discounted price too. There were lots of deals on cots, moses baskets, buggies, car seats, 10% off all mothercare clothes, freebies from Fairy and Persil (well some powder anyway), 20% off most Avent products (though you get that with the boots parenting club....definitely worth joining). It did cost £11.50 to get in (with the £2 discount voucher from Mothercare...another club worth joining) but if you have a list of stuff to buy, you could make it work well for you. The voucher codes are a good recommendation, look at myvouchercodes before buying anything online as there are often discounts available. 

Think I will try ebay for the baby bjorn...seem to be lots available on there. Am trying to get a second hand carrycot to fit the new buggie too but just missed out on ebay yesterday...she who hesitates! I did the which? thing too...that's how I chose my buggy - Britax Vigour 3+ in red. Not one that you would generally see about but well worth a look...easy to manouevre and fold and change seats etc. Luckily, a friend is giving me the compatible car seat. I'm very lucky as lots of friends are giving me stuff....so much that I am struggling for things to buy for myself! 

Anyone know of any other good second hand sites that might have a carrycot?

Muddy x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Oops - I'd resolved to work really hard and not google anything about babies any more - but spotted this and it amused me - what veg are you up to??

http://www.babycenter.com/slideshow-baby-size#1236090326625_0

OneStep (and at least one kidney bean!)

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

That is loevly news Lou about Kimberely going to be a mum again- please send her our love
L x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Hi
Baby B hasn't made it - no heart beat today. Last week he wasn't well (yolk misshapen, heartbeat very slow) and it's Mother Nature's way of making sure he didn't suffer... and I know that in my head. But that's not how I'm feeling. I am grateful though that I don't have to make any decisions further down the line (and fetal reduction might have endangered Baby A). Struggling between feeling it's the best thing in the circs and feeling very upset. 

And then there's Baby A. Baby A is amazing. She's grown to 1.8 mm!! And she waved at me (well, the nurse pointed out her moving limb buds). Heart beat going strong. No medical reason (said the nurse) why she wouldn't make it. I'm glad the nurse was positive. My GP told me on Monday "it's still early days yet" and I really didn't need that. I'm very very aware there are several weeks of first trimester to go. I feel I ought to be really happy - but I'm still feeling anxious about Baby A. Perhaps I'll tell the GP next time that I need her to be positive and reassuring - I'm all too aware of the risks. 

MFS asked if I wanted another scan, so I'm going back week 10. I just need the reassurance I think. 

I'm also continuing the aspirin and progesterone. Officially I don't need the progesterone - the corpus luteum looks great the nurse said - but she was happy to let me carry on if it made me feel better. 

I'm sooooooo tired. But haven't been feeling too bad vis-a-vis the nausea this week. It was worse when there were two in there. 

Sorry I haven't been posting much. I'm trying to focus on work more and that's hard enough without the temptation of FF. I'm getting broadband at home v soon, which will help. 

Wishing you all a good day!
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

Hi Onestep - sorry to hear about baby B   

Great news though about baby A doing so well, love that she was waving    All sounds very positive, try not to worry and stay positive.    

xx


----------



## Maya7

Hi One step

I can only sympathise with the mixed emotions going on right now...   ... so sorry that B didnt make it.

Baby A is doing everything possible to let you know they're all right...it was probably a thumbs up type wave...  Look after yourself in the next while and try to take things as easy as you can.

I used to be very good at limiting FF time to evenings...I am now an office lurker    ... its the only 'sickness' I've had during pg ...

Take care
Maya


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Good news for Kimberly  

One Step sorry to hear the news re Baby B, must be very hard but keep on fighting on for Baby A.

Muddy my pushchair is also red, lovely and bright for the start of summer!!!!!!!!  If we get one this year.

Not at work today as need to bath and groom barnie for Crufts tomorrow.  Our first baby boy puppy went to his new home this morning and I am still sat here    I know he's gone to a good home and we know the couple from shows, he will be shown too so we will still see him, but it hurts like hell at the mo.

Hope all is well with everyone and looking forward to 21st, I may have stopped   by then.

Chowy xx


----------



## Annaleah

One Step  - Big     - you've had a real rollercoaster couple of weeks.  Good to hear that you got a little wave.  Be good to yourself - must be so hard having to hold positive and sad emotions at the same time.
Annaleah x


----------



## lulumead

send kimberley lots of good wishes, how lovely.
xx


----------



## Elpida

OneStep


----------



## Damelottie

Oooh - please do send Kimberley all my love and congrats   . How exciting


----------



## winky77

OneStep....I am so sorry Baby B didn't make it ....it is so sad ....Baby A sounds wonderful tho....and how very advanced waving at mummy.....clearly a genius in the making !! 

Lou....oh do please pass on big congrats to Kimberley....that is excellent news.....how wonderful to kick the medics opinions out into orbit and to get preggers the fun way too!!!  Gawd......have forgotten what that is like!!  Shame the relationship isn't working out in the conventional sense.. but hey ho...we are creating our own stories here aren't we! 

Love to all the other bumps and babes.....haven't been brave enough to come on here for a few days so it's been good to catch up!  Pray I can join you .....soon !!!    

lol

..Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Onestep, sorry that Baby B didn't make it  . Glad that Baby A is still going strong though  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Sensational news for Kimberley - how exciting!

OneStep, so very sorry to hear one of the little ones didn't make it.       I hope the remaining bub keeps you strong and gives you lots of reasons to smile going forward.

Coco, pls tell me that your little man grew out of his boundary pushing, whining and tantrums by 3 yrs and 1 month....my bucket of patience has apparently sprung a leak and I'm getting close to pulling my hair out in complete frustration.     He's usually such a honey but the past month or two....grrrr!

A-Mx


----------



## aweeze

Thank you for all your messages for Kimberley - she will be pleased that you're all happy for her. I think she's hoping to come to Warwick if possible. 

Onestep - sorry to hear that Baby B didn't make it. I know just how you are feeling - it's a tough place to be. Believe me though you will soon be all consumed with all the good feelings surrounding Baby A and whilst you won't forget Baby B, it will make his/her loss easier to bear. They are good to offer the extra scan. Because of my history, they scanned me weekly and it really did help me through. 

Chowy - have a lovely time at Crufts.

Winky - hope you are joining us here very soon - maybe as our first triplet mummy 

Well, Ellis is poorly again! Poor little mite woke up at 11pm last night and when I went in, there was vomit all down him, teddy and the cot . I was up with him until 3am by which time he had emptied himself out and slept through to morning. OMG I've had him sick before but this time, washing - I've never done so much  and cleaning - well if I say when poo gets that runny it doesn't stay in the nappy, it might give you an idea  . He's managed to hold down some fluids and little bits of toast/dry biscuit all afternoon and so I thought we'd turned a corner tonight. Stupidly though I gave him a small amount of milk and it all came back within seconds all over the sofa  He's had a raging temp this evening but is sleeping soundly so I just hope that he heals and will make a rapid recovery. Bless him. 

Hello to everyone that I haven't mentioned.....

Lou
X


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh - big hugs to poor E and his poorly tummy


----------



## going it alone

Lou - poor E. It's amazing how much vomit/poo can come out of a small child. Here's hoping he's back to his gorgeous self soon and feeling happy again. Thanks for letting us know about Kimberley, it's amazing news. I sooo hope that she can make it to Warwick, we've never got to meet her or Amelia. E will be really spoilt for choice.

A-mx - glad I'm not the only one running out if patience. I spent so long the other morning battling with the girls to clear up baby Beirut (aka the front room) just as the last toy went away Libby turned to me with her hands in the air and said all gone now mummy, I just burst into tears at that point.

One step - so sorry to hear that Baby B didn't make it. Great to hear that you had such a fantastic scan with Baby A.

Love to all that I've missed

Sam x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Lou for posting the news about Kimberley - that's fantastic - please pass on my congratulations! I remember meeting her and Amelia at the London meet last January - little Amelia was such a cutie!

One step - was really sorry to read the news about little baby B but I was so glad to read that baby A is thriving and strong - well done!  

Lou - poor little Ellis - he sounds really ill and all that cleaning too, what a nightmare!   I hope that he starts to feel better within the next day or two.

Sam and indekiwi - sorry to hear the girls/boy are throwing a few tantrums. I remember clearly my twin nephews doing the same a couple of years ago! I once heard a child having a major strop in Primark - as I walked nearer I realised it was my sister and one of her boys!   She now avoids Primark!  

Patterdale - glad you are well - I must give you a ring soon!

Maya - glad to hear the little one is moving round loads!

I have one more week to go at work - feels a bit strange. Some of my classes were saying today 'Please don't go miss!'. Now I feel really guilty!   Looking forward to putting my feet up though. Just wondered if anyone could answer a question for me. Is there a way of meeting other expectant mums in your local area? I don't know anyone else who is pregnant and lives near to me. I can't afford the NCT classes and although the NHS ante natal classes are good, people are in couples and tend to just chat to their other half. If anyone has any suggestions that would be great!  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## aweeze

Kylecat - there are usually baby/toddler groups that run in your locality. The one I went to encouraged you to start going when you are towards the end of your pregnancy so that you can get to know people. I didn't start until E was about 6wks but I made quite a few friends that I still see now (I can't go to the toddler group as I'm at work on the day that it runs now). Also, our Health Visitors run post-natal groups where about 10-12 mums and babies got together for (I think it was about 6) weekly sessions to talk about things like feeding, safety, sleep etc. The invites came out not long after E was born. We all keep in touch by email and meet up with the babies and for nights out without the babies every couple of months or so. Another good place to check out is if you have any local play centres as they often have groups and activities that meet there. Look also for things like baby massage courses as often you get to know other mums on courses like that and stay in contact afterwards. The best friend I made was in the waiting area at the Health Visitor Clinic! We still do stuff with the LO's weekly. Have you not done any ante-natal classes as they can be an opportunity to make friends as well (although they do tend to be a bit overrun with couples). Try talking to your midwife or get in touch with the Health Visitors office as they usually have lists as it's part of their role to encourage you to get out and get involved. You could also try your local NCT. Hope that helps a bit.  

Poor little E doesn't know what to do with himself at the mo. He's sleeping lots but so lacking in energy and is very sullen - not like himself at all. The sickness has stopped but the bottom end is still explosive (literally!). I'm hoping though that now he's holding food down he'll feel better for tomorrow. We have a post-natal get together tomorrow afternoon and it's lovely to see all the babies when they get together. Obviously he won't be going if he's still not absolutely right. 

Lou
X


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Lou for the advice - it's really useful to get ideas from people who have 'been there and done that'!    I will certainly have a look on the internet and also chat to the midwife as it would be nice to get together with people in the last few weeks of my pregnancy. 

Glad that the sickness has stopped - hope that the other end clears up soon and you are able to go to your get together tommorow afternoon, 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Kylecat, Lou's made some excellent suggestions there.  I didn't attend any antenatal classes for various reasons but wished I had, particularly post birth because I knew nobody else with newborns and felt incredibly isolated at home.  Once DS was born I was invited to a little group run by the health visitors (Lou alludes to one of these) and I ended up meeting someone more my age at that point (I had started feeling as if not only was I the only single parent with a newborn but also like the oldest first time Mum in history for a while!  )  I also joined a breast feeding support group which was just brilliant.  Neither of these activities charged anything.  Your local surgery probably has a load of things advertised around the waiting room and your local library also probably does something like reading for mums and tots.   

Lou, hope Ellis is in recovery mode - poor thing has really been through the mill of late.   

Sam, my empathies - Baby Beirut sounds about right!  

Coco, will drop you a note later.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Lou, hope E perks up soon....you have really been having a rough time recently.

love to other bumps and babies.
xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that Ellis is soon over his bug- poor little man

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ah hope E is lots better soon Lou   for you both.  Thanks for passing on Kimberly's news, how wonderful very happy for her.

Onestep, mixed news I know, am very glad the good news is so good   

LL great news about your test results, I missed that news  

Sam & Indekiwi hope you both have re-newed buckets of patience  

Some1 & Suzie hope you girls and your girls are ok 

Hello everyone else xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, hope that little E is feeling better soon  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Chowy

Hi

Lou will E have Diarolite (spelling probably not correct, so long since I used it) just to put the minerals and salts back into his little worn out body whilst he is still not eating properly?  Some of my charges used to love it, some were horrified that I was giving them such foul yuk to drink.

 to all.

Chowy


----------



## aweeze

Thanks Chowy - I have something similar that I was given by the doc when this happened before. He drank it the first day he was ill but since then I've found that where he will drink quite a bit of weak squash, he drinks significantly less if I give him that stuff so I spoke to the doc and she said to keep going with the squash. Actually she also recommended trying feeding him plain crisps and flat coke as that does the same job but bless him, he won't have either. 

Well I thought we had finished with the sick until yesterday afternoon when he threw up all that I had managed to get into him throughout the day . He has continued to have diarrhoea and OMG it smells soooooo bad. At least he's taking in enough fluids to not dehydrate. His eating is so bad that he even gags when I put a small plate of food in front of him. He doesn't even need to lift it to his mouth . He's pretty much living on toast - I just hope all this doesn't turn him into a faddy eater as he's always been so good with food.  

Lou
X


----------



## Maya7

Lou - sorry you are having such a difficult time at the minute... and being awake in the wee hours too!!

I hope this sickness passes quickly for E and he regains his appetite ... 

You have a lot  on your plate at the minute... remember to take care of your own health too!


Maya


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Lou - so sorry little man is still unwell. I'm sure it won't turn him into a faddy eater . I bet he'll suddenly feel so much better and eat you out of house and home 

Can I ask what you're all doing with bathtime - as in, are you using any particular bath-seats etc? As usual - I'm a bit concerned about my back so ned to give it some thought. I'm assuming I'd be OK kneeling by the side of the bath. I'd prefer not to get one of the bath thingys that are high up on a stand, as its just something else i'll need to try and find the space for.

I quite liked the look of this - that should be able to be used for a few years I think 

http://www.fisherpriceshop.co.uk/more_about_aquarium_bath_centre.html

There are some quite cheap ones on ebay

/links


----------



## Chowy

Hi

My bath belonged to a little girl I used to nanny for and havent actually seen one for sale, but others may be able to help with thet.  It actually goes across the bath so you can easily fill it from the taps/shower and after bath you simply push the plug up to release the water.  No carrying of full baby baths or having several trips to fill and unfill.

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws

I wish I had a bath! It's going to be a challenge with only a walk in shower. I will have to get a bath that will fit on top of changing table that will need to go in bathroom as there's nowhere else for it. Chowy's bath thing sounds great for bad backs.

Was wondering if anyone else has had a similar sensation to me. Tried asking friends but none of them have had it. I've been wondering if it's the baby having hiccups? It's been happening every day for the last 10 days I'd say...no particular time or position I'm in as far as I can tell. It's like a rhythmic movement, almost like gentle kicking but is too slow to be in time to mine or baby's heartbeat and too regular it would seem to me to be just kicking...also quite subtle. Lasts for a few minutes...could it be hiccups or something else? I'm sure it's fine but beginning to worry me a little as it seems unlike any other movements.

Muddy


----------



## lulumead

Hi Muddy

I think my friends baby used to hiccup alot but not sure!

Re: no bath, my sister lives in Holland where most people have showers.  She bathed her baby in one of those bathing buckets, looks weird but they really love it. then she just had a baby bath in the shower tray and now he as showers aged 4!

Grandma & grandpa's house is reserved for big baths!
xx


----------



## Damelottie

Hi Muddy - yes I've heard of the baby having hiccups from a number of different people  . It used to send my sister    sometimes. Ahhhh - how sweet tho


----------



## Damelottie

Patterdale - do you then fill and empty it with a jug?


----------



## aweeze

LL - the bath looks good. I had a similar type of thing for E (Mamas & Papas - borrowed) but it didn't have the hammock it had a built in support but it was usable until after he was sitting up like that fisher price one. It was quite big though and therefore heavy so I used to put it in the bath when he was older. Before that I used to have it on the floor in the bedroom and sat beside it. I used to fill and empty with a bowl/jug until it was carriable and then tipped it into the bath.  I still used it inside the bath when he was older as that way I used less water and it took less time. In the first few weeks, baby would be quite happy in a larger washing up bowl on your kitchen table. Might be kinder on your back.  They are in the water only for a quickish freshen up dip at that stage.   

Muddy - E had hiccups daily - sometimes twice a day!!!! It was just as you described. I guess baby is practicing swallowing in prep for the outside world! 

Ellis has been better today and managed to eat some real food tonight (which he kept down) and only 1 poo - still a bit loose but so much better so he has hopefully turned a corner. I think I have picked up a touch of what he's had though as I've been feeling rough since last night. Achy, headachy. nauseus and very tired. Lucily E has been quite tired too and we spent quite a bit of today sleeping. I'm hoping I've fought it off and willbe fine tomorrow. Am off to bed in a mo when I've finished on here. 

Lou
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My friend had a bath system on a stand and you pulled the plug and it emptied into a bucket underneath, but you could put the plug in take the bucket to the sink and then continue.  She liked it but her daughter is now 13!

L x


----------



## indekiwi

The kitchen sink isn't such a silly option, particularly for anyone with a bad back or who doesn't have a bath.  I started travelling with DS regularly when he was 10 weeks old and although I'm a demon packer, a baby bath was a bit beyond me!    Therefore, poppet got bathed in kitchen sinks and bathroom basins off and on for a number of months, since he hated using the shower (and still does  )  I also had one of those baby baths that sits across a normal sized bath at home, but I still ended up kneeling to bathe DS and I got quite irritated with it since I was always having to move it out of the way so that I could have a bath.  TBH little babies don't need to wallow in the bath every night in any case and when my poppet was very small I would often just top and tail him.

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I remember my friend and I took her baby to visit our mutual school friend in Jersey when baby was 4 months old and we had a cot provided by the hotel but we bathed her in the washbasin, she looked so cute!!!
L x


----------



## going it alone

Hi all,
On the bath front, I had a bath dresser
http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Brevi-bath-dresser/dp/B000JEAF9S/sr=1-1/qid=1236719405/ref=sr_1_1/275-2692729-1170712?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core not this model but something similar. I wouldn't have bought one but Lizibee gave me this as both of her sisters had donated theirs to her. As I said, wouldn't have bought one but once I had one, it was a godsend. Like LL I have a bad back and having a nicely padded changing unit and a bath at the correct height saved me a lot of pain. Hose to empty, I emptied it into an old big squash bottle. Th ebath was shaped inside with a built in seat. The drawers underneath meant that everything was to hand. It's worth checking out ebay/NCT sales/freecycle for these. If you have the space, they're worth it.

Lou - Glad to hear that E's turning a corner, fingers crossed that you've not succumbed. Hope it's just sleep that you need.

Mine both had hiccups, Libby more than Amelie and usually when I was being monitored when I was in hospital - for the whole ward to laugh at.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou so pleased that Ellis is feeling better- poor little mite.
: x


----------



## lulumead

sink bathing of E is very cute...glad he is better, hope you don't get struck down.
x


----------



## Elpida

Love the pic Lou! Glad E is feeling a little better, hope you wake feeling better too.

E x


----------



## ElsieMay

Hi Ladies

Haven't posted for a while - stomach bugs seem to be going around.  Lana started vomiting a couple of weeks ago and refusing to eat or drink so she has been stuck in an isolation unit at the hospital for a week along with me (I also got it!) but she is out now and making up for lost feeds as at 8 months is now back on night feeds!  She was on a drip in hospital after a feeding tube down the nose failed - very stressful experience and nearly didnt get paid by work just to add to the problem.

Lana had baths in the kitchen sink after my c-section - worked great!

EM


----------



## aweeze

EM - that sounds a very scarey experience. Glad that Lana is now on the mend and making up for her lost feeds. 

This is just a quicky from me again as having just recovered from E's bug (yep I got it good and proper after all), I now have hideously swollen glands in my throat and back of neck so am going off to bed to try and avoid yet another illness! Think I need some kind of wellness break! 

Anyway, I just wanted to share with you this.... I had to go and sign on today as having been made redundant and the other job that I was hoping to get not coming to fruition yet, I need to get something coming in to help with bills - even if it is only £60 a week! Can you believe the guy said to me that I can stay on income support until E is 7 if I want to and sounded almost like it was a good option?! I thought the idea was to get people off of benefits not encourage them to stay on! What I actually wanted to share with you was what happened when he was looking at what money I have coming in and went through it.... child benefit, child tax credits and........ any child maintenance? "No" I said.... "Any chance?" he said... "No" I said..... "Sure?" he said.... "Yes" I said..... He went quiet and stared at me expecting a further answer..... I didn't respond..... "No living father?" he said.... (Well now that's a tricky one coz strictly speaking........) so I looked at him a little longer and thought..... well you asked for it...... "he was a sperm donor" I said.......... OOoooh how wicked am I!  The poor guy went bright red, fumbled his way through the rest of the interview and couldn't get me out of the chair and on my way quick enough! 

Well as I said, off to bed now. 

Lou
X


----------



## suzie.b

Hi

Just a quicky - LL, could you not bathe with the baby?  Meredith preferred it the only time I've got in with her (yesterday).  Will do it next time to see if it helps.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls! Just catching up on the threads after a particularly busy week at work!  

Thanks Patterdale for remembering me yesterday, it was nice to get your text. Can't believe you are 30 weeks tommorrow - not long now!   Might PM you/give you a ring about the GBS thread you started - I would like a little more info. 

Lou - so sorry to hear that you picked up what little E had.   Really glad the little man is better though. Can't believe the guy suggested you stayed on income support until E was seven! Blimey, not much incentive there is there! I am going to PM you re next weekend. 

Suzie - love little Meredith's photo - bet she's a lot bigger since that was taken!

Well, I finished work yesterday so I can have 5/6 weeks rest before baby arrives. I did want to go on for another couple of weeks but was just so worn out with the stresses and strains of being a teacher! It was a lovely day and I received some v useful vouchers which I will use to buy things to take into hospital. Think it will really hit me monday morning when I don't actually have to get up - it will be strange!  

Hi to all the other mums and mums to be - hope you are all keeping well, 

Love Kylecat xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all  

Thanks for all the info about baby bathing  . Suzie   - I shall bath with bubs when I can but.......... well I have a Victorian house plumbing and a huuuuge bath so it takes an age to fill. I usually shower instead so still want something for convenience.

Well I bought the FisherPrice aquarium and hope I get to use it for a long time as it adapts as baby grows.

I've just bid of the pram I wanted on ebay - feel very excited but I usually get outbid. Ooooo - I'm all nervous that I've actually done it. Its the iCandy apple. I've looked at so many other that are so much cheaper but I have set my heart on it. But I'll get my government grant, and put my wii and wiifit on ebay so that'll pay for it   

Enjoy your mat leave Kylecat x


----------



## Felix42

Kylecat, hope you enjoy your well deserved lie in this morning. 

LL, have you won the candy? Do hope so. It sounds lovely!

Lou, so sorry to hear you are still ill hunny.    for all you are going through. I do hope things improve very soon. You are due the hugest dollop of good luck!
 it is around the corner. 

Please send my congratulations to Kimberley too. That is such lovely news!

Love & hugs to all other mums, bumps, babes & mums to be, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Felix42 said:


> I do hope things improve very soon. You are due the hugest dollop of good luck!


I'll second that. Get well soon Lou and E   . I couldn't agree more about the silly prices for the Wii and Wiifit - hence why I have decided to sell it - while they still fetch such crazy prices  . I have to be honest about the wiifit - I don't think its actually that good in terms of fitness. Don't get me wrong - its a giggle to do with friends, and its bound to be slightly better than doing no exercise at all. I don't do any exercise and it never got me sweating or out of breath on the cardio stuff (apart from the jogging and £80 seems a bit excessive for that alone ), and the other exercises just wern't right for me. Either too gentle, or wrong for my back. I'd keep it if they were only selling for £20 but £80/£90!!!! I can use that  . I've got my Davina DVD  . I think the Wii alone are still fetching about £200  . Thinking about it - I can't believe I ever bought it in the first place. Not like me to spend that kind of money on a game thing - must have had a brain storm  

The Icandy auction ends tonight   

Hello Felix - hope you're OK out there in Brno.

Jovi has her op today - GOOD LUCK JOVI   . We've exchanged a few texts. She has at least got a bed, and has seen the consultant so thats a good start  

Its my aquafit class this afternoon. I haven't been before and feel quite nervous. I'm wondering whether to go tho as I've got that annoying 'pressure' again on my cervix area, and its cramping a bit. Did anybody else get anything like that? It does bother me but is probably all normal 

Love LL xxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Please pass on my best wishes & lots of  to Jovi for her op. 

Hope your cervix thing gets better too & you enjoy aqua fit. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

jovi all the best for today honey .... thinking of you...
LadyL - go on go.... it'll be great!!  I used to do aqua aerobics and loved it!!
Hope the cramping eases...
Take care x x x


----------



## muddypaws

Oh Lou, so sorry that life is pants at the moment. Hope you get your mortgage paid alongside the vast sum of £60 a week! You really do deserve some good luck soon.  

Felix, hope all went well, am keeping everything crossed for you.  

Kylecat, I am jealous of you being on maternity leave...I have five weeks to go and every day seems to bring a new irritation or stress. Am so desperate to sort out all the baby stuff too...am having a whole issue with the bath thing too. Only have a walk in shower, that you couldn't get a baby bath and you into without serious contortions! So am going for a bath with a stand....except that the ones I've seen so far are so unsteady that I haven't really trusted them. Am thinking of getting one from the french catalogue Vertbaudet - looks a little more safe than the others I've seen but would be £38 with the stand, which seems a bit pricey. 

Talking of ebay, did my first successful transaction the other day and got a carrycot to go with my buggy for £36...they are £110 new! Was well chuffed...having been outbid on a range of other things I watched it like a hawk for 10 mins at the end..then realised that ther must be a strategy and thought what I'd do if I was another bidder, which I guessed would be to outbid me in the last 30 seconds. So I increased my max bid in the last 30 secs and it worked!! They had obviously made their max bid only 50p above mine and so when I'd increased mine by £2 at the last min I won. Probably sounds basic to you ebay wise people but I was really pleased with myself. 

Did a deal for a new car today too...heart-breaking to be letting my girl racer car go and at such a knock down price...ouch! So, should collect my sensible family car next week...at least it has climate control and a 6 CD changer. Now I just need to sell my shoebox...

Love to all

Muddy


----------



## Damelottie

I GOT THE PRAM    . Am ridiculously excited. Some swine did start bidding against me as I expected  . So it wasn't as cheap as I hoped - but still cheaper than the shops.   

Muddy - what car did you get? My lease car will go back when I start maternity leave so need to buy one  . I have no interest in cars at all - never want to spend any money on buying them


----------



## muddypaws

LL brill news on the pram...it's quite exciting isn't it? Almost like gambling!!!

Am getting a Nissan Note..it's what they call a mini MPV...has the same sort of design as a people carrier (like a vauxhall zafira or a renault espace thing with 7 seats) but just has the usual number of seats. Basically it is higher at the back so that you don't have to bend awkwardly to put baby in the back. I got it cos I have a dodgy back and thought it would be a good design for me. Not the most attractive car but it's ok and comes in as one of Which? recommended cars for safety, reliability, value for money etc etc. Was also looking a a Seat Altea for the same reasons but it's more expensive than the Note, although a bit more attractive.


Muds


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Ladies on your e bay purchases!!  

Must start having a look on there myself

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, sorry that you still aren't feeling well  . Glad that your little man is better though  

Kylecat, hope you have enjoyed your first day of maternity leave  

LL and Muddy, well done on getting your baby bargains off ebay 

Hope everyone else is okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## going it alone

LL - I went to aquanatal, it was great.

Lou - Are htey spots on your hands or blisters? The twins had foot, hand and mouth when they were at nursery. Blisters on the offending areas.

Love to all, off to bed

Sam x


----------



## Damelottie

Muddy - that car sounds ideal


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Had scan today and all is well, confirmed that it is a boy.  See you all Saturday.

Chowy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Chowy - congratulations on the news of your   baby boy x x


----------



## Damelottie

Chowy - YAY - a lickle          . Got my scan next week - can't wait to find out  

My pram has arrived - soooooooooo excited. Just got to put it together now and then have a walk about.

Some info for you all.............................. You might know this but....................... I was looking through out maternity policy and noticed the paternity policy attached. It talked about paternity leave for fathers/partners but ALSO leave for antenatal support partners (I'm guessing for people like us   ). I mentioned it to my sister and she checked her works policies and there it was too   . Its a weeks paid leave and she just needs to give her HR a copy of my Mat certificate. So she will have a week off after the birth to be with me and help out     . Might be worth asking family/friends/whoever you'd like etc, to check their work policies.

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Chowy congrats !! a boy how lovely.

LL-Great that you got your pram, you'll have to put Lottie in and take her for a walk! you are so organised!!!  

Re the paternity leave, in the NHS it is 2 weeks paid and it is for the father, or someone who needs to take time off to provide care to the mother/baby!!  My DP's says he is definitely going to ask for it if we get that far!! and then take off on holiday!!
Also another thing with is that there is mat leave for 9 months (some 90% and then the rest at a pittance) and the unpaid 3 months leave if you want, but you are also entitled to take 13 weeks parental unpaid leave in a block before the child is 5 (I think up ot 18 if disabled).  My current Trust also allows staff to haev 5 days paid carers days, my previous Trust made them pay it back, and where my friend works  in the NHS they can have 12 paid carers days, and the parents always take them!!

L x


----------



## Damelottie

It was 2 weeks for my NHS trust too. Unfortunately my sis works for Social Services and its only a week there  . Better than nothing tho. Its put my mind at rest a bit about the possible C section and not being able to do much for Bubs afterwards in the hospital. I wanted somebody who could be with me if possible


----------



## going it alone

With our Local Authority it's a fortnight for paternity leave.

Chowy - *A Blue One, *      WOW!!!!

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## Maya7

Chowy - you must be pleased to know the flavour ... I'm constantly wondering and would like to know now... I dont mind either way, just want to know..


Maya


----------



## indekiwi

Chowy, blue ones are TERRIFIC!!!!!!

Of course, I might be a teensiest bit biased... 

A-Mx


----------



## suzie.b

Hi girls

Got some professional photos done of Meredith. Have a look and let me know which you think I should choose:

http://212.227.87.134/q0109/cameraart/P7294/page1.html

Suzie

/links


----------



## Roo67

Suzie - they're all lovely, love the one of you and your mum with M and the one where she is peeping around tigger. don#t envy you that difficult decision, think i would have to order them all 

Rx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Love them all - she's adorable..... do like the tigger ones ... in fact like them all!!  Not much help...   She's soooooo cute!!! 
mini x x


----------



## Damelottie

Ohhhh lovely lovely pictures


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suzie the photos are all lovely, I think my credit card would take a battering I just couldn't chose between them.  She's adorable.
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Suzie - the photos are adorable ... or to be more precise the star of the photos is adorable!!  I dont envy you having to choose...

Seeing the three generations of women together brought a huge lump to my throat as my mum has passed away... so one of the three of you would be an amazing one for both you and your mum to have for Sunday (Mothers' day)!

A happy mothers' day to all mums for Sunday and also to those who will make wonderful mums and are on the road towards that (ie. everyone on the single women board)


Maya


----------



## suzie.b

How infuriating.  I sent a long post replying and it doesn't seem to be there.  So here goes again:

Thanks for all the responses.  Good thought for mother's day, Maya - know what you mean about the lump in throat - my sister has one with her, her daughter, our mum and our grandmother, and I won't be able to do that as my grandmother passed away.  I thought I'd get that one as an extra - you're right Jovi about the credit card taking a battering.  Hoping for a discount as photographer is my friend's (birthing partner) daughter.  My friend is ordering some for herself too.  The package gives me a choice of two out of this batch, and then I get another two from a 6 months old photo shoot and another two at a year old.  She has such a lovely nature fortunately, I hope she continues to be this pleasant - not holding out much hope for the teenage years though .  Struggled as usual to get her to sleep today and then the phone rang and has just woken her up  - b*****y B&Q .

LL, great you got the pram you wanted.  And that you managed to put it together yourself.  I still have problems with mine and am just about to try out the pushchair bit with the base this afternoon - should take me til teatime I expect if the carrycot bit is anything to go by.  Still think I've got the wrong bits with the wrong bits.  As for the aquanatal, I'd really have loved to have gone to the antenatal classes, but they were all during the week.  Don't forget your classes when you've had your LO.  I love the baby massage, the baby sign language and the baby first aid.  All useful or interesting and a great place to meet other mums and for LO to socialise.  It was lovely the other day - Meredith was laid next to another little girl and the little girl had her fingers in Meredith's mouth while she sucked them.  And on Tuesday the two of them were laid next to each other holding hands.  Very cute .

Chowy, great to hear you're having a boy.  Think we need more boys otherwise the girls are all going to be fighting over E .

Lou - hope you and E are both feeling much better.  It's worrying when we're sick, isn't it?  Especially being a single parent, even if there are relatives to fall back on, it doesn't feel right.

Sam, those blisters on your twins sound very scary.  So does the disease .

Jovi, hope your op went well.

Thinking of you all.

love
Suzie
xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suzie, as the others have already said, the pics of M are absolutely gorgeous. You must be so proud  . I think my credit card would take a battering too as I don't think that I'd be able to choose just 2. Good luck deciding.

Chowy, how wonderful you are expecting a boy  .

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

Suzie - M is totally lovely.

Chowy: good to hear all good with scan and the little boy is coming along well...we do need some boys to even it out!

Hope all the other bumps, babies and mums are doing well....all the shopping sounds very exciting.

Happy mothers day to you all tomorrow.
xx


----------



## muddypaws

My bump sent me a card from The Bump...with M&S choccies for mother's day...ahhhh how cute! Really of course it was from my own mother but nice thought by her. 

Muddy


----------



## kylecat

Funnily enough Muddy I also got a mothers day card from the baby and some choccies too! Think my mum was responsible too!

Chowy - fab news about another little boy! That's great - did you have a feeling you were having a boy?

Suzie - thanks for sharing the photos of your little girl - they are lovely and I'm sure you'll have a really hard time choosing. Whoever took the photos is an excellent photographer  .

I am on my second week of maternity leave, but still doing a little work from home. Can't believe I have only 30 odd days to go - it's just mindblowing! At the moment, he is in an awkward position - transverse which is sideways. If is hasn't changed in 10 days time then I will need a scan to confirm this. I suppose I then have the option of someone trying to manipulate me to move the baby or a c -section. I just hope he moves of his own accord!

Love to all other mums and mums to be

Kylecat xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Kylecat, there are things you can do to help the baby move - just can't remember right now what they are .  And there's me thinking that once the baby was born, I'd get my brain back .  I think it's something to do with being on hands and knees and there may be an exercise ball involved.  Maybe a web search would reveal more than I can.  Sorry .  Just didn't want you to think that there was nothing you could do but sit and wait.

Funnily enough, I got a mothers day card and choccies too - think my mum was involved there too .  It was lovely.  My first one ever.  I've got so much to be thankful for.

Still can't decide about the photos but my friend (birthing partner who was the first person to cuddle Meredith) bought me some as a mother's day present.  What a gorgeous friend - even more to be thankful for .

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## going it alone

Kylecat - I think that Suzie B has it right. Sitting on a birthing (aerobics) ball can help tilt you pelvis forward and help but spending time on all fours and squeezing your tummy muscles can cause a little discomfort for bubs and encourage them to move around. The more time you spend sitting upright or leaning forward encourages the correct position for the baby whereas sitting leaning back or slouching is more likely to result in an awkward bugger. I was transverse and according to my mum I've been awkward ever since!

I had a couple of willow tree figurines and a food mixer for Mother's Day (my mum is always practical!!) I bought her some flowers from the twins and I bought some paint them yourself mugs which I did with them a couple of weeks ago and gave those to her from them too. 

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## suzie.b

Meredith bought my mum a card and even wrote in it herself - I was quick to point out this sign of genius to my mum who didn't seem at all impressed by the scribble .  Sam, your presents put my little box of chocolates to shame.  Your mum is not only practical but generous  on the twins behalf.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Kylecat, following on from Suzie's and Sam's suggestion, I think the exercises to turn the baby included being on forearms and knees so that your shoulders are lower than your hips and then rocking your hips from side to side (easier said than done), and laying with your legs and hips on a bed and the rest of your body rolled forward over the side of the bed so that your shoulders are again down by the floor.  Although I didn't have this problem, I read up on it because I really wanted to have a home birth and I couldn't have had one if bub wasn't doing what it was meant to.  Good luck!   

Suzie, it's all been said already, but what a truly precious little girl you have there!  Glad your friend gave you some of the photos (she sounds terrific!) to make your choice a little easier.  However, I would go with Maya and suggest that one of the photos with the three generations of women in your family is an absolute must have.    

Hope everyone else is doing well.  It was great to see the bumps out in force in Warwick - the Charlie's Angels photos are priceless!    As for Lou's scrumptious wee man, well, can't add enough superlatives - he's such a credit to his mum.  

For mother's day I got a card that poppet had made at nursery - it is, apparently, a painting of me.  Hmmmnnnnn.  It has pride of place in our home.  

A-Mx


----------



## ElsieMay

Hi Ladies

Sorry I havent posted for a while.  Lana has been ill yet again - tonsillitis made her throw up and she got run down and the gastoenteritis flared up again so up every hour in the night with her.  Unfortunately I am also ill now to the point where my Dad had to come down from Northumberland as I couldnt even pick Lana up.  Back at work now as scared of loosing my job but up all night puking and doing night feeds....

What do other people do when their kids are ill?  I feel like I am doing to fall over but no family near to help!

EM


----------



## indekiwi

Elsie May, poor you and Lana!      

I really hope you manage to catch up on your sleep and therefore have a chance to mend while your Dad is with you.  And that the vomiting stops - have you managed to get to the doctor yourself (ie not for Lana but to check you over?!)

With the exception of a cousin, all my family live on the other side of the world, so when I get ill (fortunately a very rare occurrence) or otherwise need help, my support network of friends and neighbours step in and will take my son for a couple of hours or overnight if necessary.  You would be amazed at how many people would be happy to help you if you simply ask - it doesn't come easy I know, but it's worth a try and it might give you some hours of respite.  Where are you based?

A-Mx


----------



## suzie.b

ElsieMay, so sorry you're having such a horrible time.  Hope you feel better soon .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## ElsieMay

Thanks Ladies

I have a couple of friends but I was reluctant to let Lana go over night - she has already been wondering where her Mummy is with my Dad looking after her but I guess for the greater good I will have to when she is older and understands a bit more.

EM


----------



## suzie.b

Took M for her first swimming lesson today.  She looked as though she couldn't understand what was going on - particularly when she went underwater through the hoop.  She was hungry and exhausted afterwards - couldn't decide whether to eat or sleep so tried to do both at once without success .  She isn't having a very good day - been up all night with wind so feeling quite sorry for herself.  Maybe she'll be better once she's had a good sleep.  She's going to a friend's for the evening - first time away from me with somebody other than my mum, particularly for so long, so I'm a bit nervous although I do trust my friend.

Hope everyone is well and that those who were under the weather are feeling better now.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls - thankyou so much for all your hints and tips with regards to the baby's position. I have already begun to try some of then out!

ElsieMay - so sorry that your little girl is feeling poorly at the moment. Hope she gets better soon.

Suzie - the swimming lessons sound fun - hope Meredith enjoys herself tonight at your friends! 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

ElsieMay, sorry to hear that you and Lana have not been well  . Hope you both feel better soon  

Suzie, hope you don't worry too much about M being away this evening  

Kylecat, hope you manage to get your baby into the desired position by doing the exercises suggested 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

ElsieMay - It sounds very tough - I hope littlie feels better soon.

Suzy - Ahh - that made me smile - not sure whether to eat or sleep    

Lots of love to all - going to watch The Apprentice xxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello, can I join in please! 

As far as I can work out my EDD is 3 Dec. I'm determined to keep positive.  

I've got bloods again on Friday to make sure it's doubling, then I guess its a trip to the GP? When is the earliest I could have a scan showing the heartbeat please? I realize I am clueless on this stage. 

Love & hugs to all bumps, mums, mums to be & babies, Felix xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello Felix      

The due date calendar on the main FF page seems really accurate. I used it and my hospital have stuck with the date it gave me  

I had a private scan as my NHS wouldn't do one until 12 weeks. They wouldn't do it before 6 weeks as they said it could easily show no heartbeat - but it be simply because its too early. You then have the stress of having to wait another week to find out for sure. 

Can I ask where you have your bloods taken in London? Another one of us got a BFP today and needs to know where she can get bloods done xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Thanks LL.

I got my bloods done by The Birth Company at 137 Harley St. Tel 02077250528. £50 a pop. 
Fingers crossed for her having a BFP blood test. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx 

/links


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks so much for the info Felix - I'll pass it on now. So exciting that you are over here


----------



## suzie.b

OMG just got M to sleep after a terrible evening - for her, not me.  I had a lovely time at the theatre - she cried all night at my friend's house.  I didn't know who to feel more sorry for, her or my friend and her family.  Clare Buckfield was fantastic in Little Shop of Horrors.  My friend must have thought she had a Little House of the Horror.  It's put me off leaving her with anybody but I guess we will both have to get used to being apart.  I think she had wind/colic though it's hard to tell.  Her big eyes were totally red rimmed after 4 or 5 hours of crying - she normally cries only rarely so was shattered when I got her back here.

Looking for reassurance from those with experience of leaving their little one, please. 

Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## indekiwi

Hi Suzie,

So sorry you've had such a difficult first separation.   

I started leaving my little man with his nanny at four months when I went back to work.  There were occasional work dinners from the outset and increasingly as he started to sleep through the night (from 10 months) I had work trips abroad where I chose not to take him because of the time difference or the brevity of the trip.

I guess the easiest thing for me about this was that poppet was always with an individual that a) he knew and loved; and b) that he saw on a regular basis so was comfortable being left with.  He slept in a hammock until he was 10 months old so if he stayed with my nanny for the evening / over night, he was surrounded by a similar scent and environment.  What you could try in your situation is leaving M with a piece of clothing that you've worn so that she can smell you - try a shawl or something else that she can cuddle up to.  When she's a bit older and is sleeping through, you could try putting her down to bed before leaving for your night out.  You could also simply persevere (if your friend is amenable) in leaving M with her once or twice a week for an hour or so and build up the time away from her - that would be a gentle way for both you and her.  

Hope some of this helps.  My little boy is now 3 and happily stays over night with a number of my friends when necessary.  It is honestly much tougher on me than him - and I suspect it will get that way for you too.  

Good luck.

A-Mx


----------



## ElsieMay

Hi Suzie

It does sound as if M had a tummy upset as it is slightly unusual for them to cry at being left at 4 months, separation anxiety normally starts at 8 or 9 months.  I left Lana with my Mum at 6 months for a day and she was fine which surprised me as she had not seen my Mum for 3 months so would not have remembered her!  I always thought Lana might struggle with being left as she is just with me but she went to nursery at 7 months and has had no problems at all.  I havent been brave enough to do over night though or let somebody else put her to bed so may be I am deluding myself!  Have to admire you though - I have not had an evening out since having Lana.  Try leaving M with somebody for an hour a few times a week and then gradually increase the time she is left - the leisure centre where I live has a creche where you can leave babies for 1-4 hours and you could have a coffee or go for a swim.

EM


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone...

This thread seems to be picking up again...

Hi ElsieMay... you seem to be having a hard time recently.  Like yourself I now have no immediate family closeby so am planning never to be sick as I dont know how things would work out!  It is a worry though... Have you linked into local mother and baby groups in the area to get as much support as possible?  

Suzie - sorry M didnt enjoy her night out quite so much... trying to organise that she spend some time with another person on a regular basis seems to be a good suggestion - maybe when colic or upset has passed though ...

LL saw on other thread you hadnt been well - hope you are feeling better again..

Hi Felix   really happy you've joined us over here... I had (private) scan at 6+3 weeks and saw the heartbeat, but in general, if you can wait to 7 weeks there is a better chance of viewing it ... no-one could have stopped me going at the 6 week mark though.  I went knowing that there was a chance of not seeing anything so I was prepared for that (I think!).  Reprofit told me to have one at 6 weeks so waiting those 3 extra days was very good for me..

Inde - hope you are doing ok?  I love the idea of the hammock ... Does the wee man have a relaxed attitude to life as a result?

Hope everyone else is keeping well..


Maya


----------



## suzie.b

Indekiwi, hope the hammock wasn't in the garden .  Seriously, I have difficulty imagining a hammock in a bedroom.  What did you hang it on?  Sounds like an interesting idea.

Hi, Felix.  Forgot to say that in my panic yesterday .

Elsiemay, good idea about the leisure centre creche.  They do have one so I've suggested that my niece and I go swimming.  Apparently, they dress the baby in swimming clothes for you and bring them to the pool.  Sounds great.

Poor M was really hot during the night, very sweaty, but is back to normal today.  I think that whatever it was has passed.  However, I've got the most awful sore throat so must wondered if this is what she was like yesterday maybe.  It's so difficult to know.  Thanks for the responses.  I'm sure she was off colour, as I too thought it was too early for separation anxiety.  I could have left her with my mum but want her to get used to being with other people too, for her sake.  I'm also going to leave her with another friend, Ruby Tuesday from the Reprofit thread, for the odd hour to get her used to being left, and continue to leave her with the friend from last night (if she'll have her back ).

Hope everyone is well.

love
Suzie
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello everybody

Oh Suzie   . Poor little red eyed girlie. I remember babysitting once for a little boy who cried all evening. I'm glad she's feeling a bit better today. I hope you're throat thingy doesn't turn into anything too nasty 

I have had the most lovely day. The lady that did my scan was just lovely lovely lovely - how on earth she keeps up that enthusiasm all day   . Little baby was sooo active, kicking, punching, opening its mouth so wide, scratching its feet, and the sonographer kept shouting 'oh look what its doing, look', and taking more photos. I've got 10 and they're all fab - even the soles of its little feet   . I feel so so lucky. I'm going to send her some flowers for making it just so memorable and enjoyable.

And its a ......................   . I couldn't be more thrilled. My little Alfie . I've cried and felt so lucky all day  . Even got a picture of his willy with the computer word BOY next to it!.

Must go and pull myself together now  

I've made a marshmallow and chocolate mini egg cheesecake. Does anybody want some


----------



## suzie.b

LL that's fantastic news, couldn't be more happy for you.  Celebrate with your cheesecake - see if you can send me some online - could do with a choc boost .

Just online checking my tax credits entitlement and trying again and again to see if I can make it come out higher .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations LadyLottie - that's such fantastic news!   I am so pleased for you and glad the sonographer was so nice! Welcome to the little boys club - think that's me, you and Chowy for now (oh and Lou, Coco and Indekiwi too!) Maya, are you going to find out what you are having?   I know Patterdale is keeping it a secret. 

Suzie - hope little M feels better soon - poor thing.  

Felix - I had a scan at 5w6d and there was no heartbeat, just fetal pole and sac. At 7 weeks there was a very obvious heartbeat - hope that helps! 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx (who is meant to be working from home!)


----------



## Maya7

LL - glad the scan went well and you're delighted with the flavour ...

I dont know yet ... but may follow Patterdale's example  ... I did have the extremely scientific (!) thread and needle test. A sewing needle is threaded and held over the bump. (I think) if it moves in a straight line, its a girl, if it goes round in circles, its a boy... according to that, I'm having a boy (?) ...

I'm keeping 'mum' though ... I have an idea myself and want to know if I'm right...

Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo

LadyL - fancy having a picture with proof of his nether regions!!!  (Mmm somthing to show when his first girlfriend comes round for tea??)
It's brilliant news and loving the name - my friends son is called alfie...
Take care honey x x x


----------



## Damelottie

Thanks for the lovely messages - so nice to read them  

Mini - it was very funny. I was back home looking at all my photos and trying to work out what on earth it was   . Then I suddenly realised - Good Lord - little chaps willy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

LL so happy for you        Trying to work out what it was indeed    I agree with mini, am loving his name.

Maya I like your patience!  I've always said I'd like a surprise but I don't think I could wait when it comes to it.

Suzie hope you're not coming down with something horrible, glad you had a nice evening out.  Poor M bless her, hope she's her settled happy self again today  

Felix it's great you are here too  

Kylecat hope you're settling into maternity leave and getting plenty of rest - and moving little one into his stance ready for the big day!

Some1, Sam, Lou hope all is well with you and little ones.

Hello to everyone I've not mentioned! It's great that this board is getting too big to list everyone!!!!  

Love to all
Jovi x


----------



## some1

Hello!

just a quick post from me to say hello as haven't managed to post on here for ages!  all well here, just finding it difficult to find time to do anything more than read the threads - am really working on getting jasmine to nap in the day without being held so will hopefully be able t do a proper catch up post soon!

Kylecat - can't believe how close your due date is !  are you all organised?  my friend had a little girl on tues and she was transverse until 38 weeks and turned by herself so hopefully your litle one will too  

some1

xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

LL, great to hear that you are having little boy  . I am pleased that you had a positive experience with the sonographer and got loads of pics too. Also loving the name 

Suzie, glad that you had a good night out, hope little M has had a more settled day today 

Some1, hope that you manage to get little Jasmine to have a kip on her own soon  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

It's all getting so exciting on here! Another little bluey  ....am glad my pinkie  will have few possible dates out there!  

I am feeling really bloated and stretched now and am soooooooo tired. Keep waking up after about 5 hrs sleep with really painful legs and toss and turn for ever. Have swollen ankles too but otherwise not too bad. My bubba was really active today for about 3 hours, it was quite odd...my staff noticed my belly moving all over the place and got all excited! Quite cute really...except for the kicks in the bladder of course...ouch. Just another three weeks of work...I can't wait to just mill about and wash all the baby stuff and plan things.  

Am a bit worried though that I'll be a bit left at the crucial time as my step-father has had another recurrence of his cancer and has to have an operation just after I go on mat leave. Hopefully that will be it as a CAT scan shows it hasn't moved elsewhere and they don't think that he will need radiotherapy...but if he does it will likely clash with my birth. My mum is pretty dependent on him and doesn't drive or go long distance on public transport not to mention that I'm sure she won't leave him. Guess I can try to organise another birth partner....

Anyway, hope everyone else is OK and glad there are so many of us on the board with more joining in. It's so wonderful when you ignore all the other cr***y stuff!

Muddy x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Emma I am so thrilled for you a little boy!!
L x


----------



## Damelottie

Thank you JJ1 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

LL, huge congrats on your little boy.  It brought a tear to my eye to read about your lovely scan experience. What a fantastic sonographer!

Muddy, I'm so sorry to hear about your step dad. That is dreadful for him & your mum but also leaves you in the lurch horribly. How about having a friend as a birth partner and a doula? I want my mum to be my birth partner (fingers crossed!) and can only imagine how upset I'd be if that didn't work out at the last minute. 
Hope you manage to sort things out.  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## indekiwi

For anyone interested in the baby hammock, you might want to look at the link below or see the Amby or Miyo websites (just google baby hammock and they will come up). Suzie, there may have been days that hanging the hammock outside might have seemed a very good idea, but I promise I don't recall doing so....  And yes, Maya, poppet is pretty laid back unless his mother turns off his DVD player and insists on him having dinner....we don't have a TV...can't imagine how his behaviour would be if we did! But the hammock is terrific and lasted poppet (who was a slight baby) until he was 10 months old. I have the doorframe attachment and a free standing frame and highly recommend it.






LL - congrats - little boys are MARVELLOUS!! 

Muddy - sorry to hear about your stepdad's illness, and hope your mum can be there for you when you need her. 

A-Mx

/links


----------



## suzie.b

I love the hammock idea - wish I'd known about it before .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks for thoughts Felix. Friends aren't as able to just drop everything unfortunately but I have a friend who is going to try her best. Bit late in the day for a Doula as I understand they get booked up well in advance plus hadn't really psyched myself up for that. If nobody can make it then it's just another thing that I have to do on my own...like most things really. Hope you are well and feeling elated!

Muddy


----------



## suzie.b

Muddy, I'm sure one of your friends would be *honoured* if you asked if they'd like to be present. Hope you get it sorted. I was really worried about it at first but several of my friends offered and any one of them would have been great. I went with the one who was really keen and her and M have a special link now - well my friend loves M and M lets her .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Maybe honoured to be asked but that's not the same as committing to it unfortunately...the friend that originally offered now thinks she might go on holiday instead..the other will do her best but has two kids and also has to come from about 60 miles away so it will be about doing the best that she can. 

Muddy


----------



## Maya7

Muddy - sorry about your Step Dad and about how it may affect things for the birth... I understand that its a big ask for anyone in that you need to have a reasonable level of commitment to it... 

I have been giving my own situation lots of thought recently and i eventually asked a friend if she would come to the hospital with me (Sadly my mum died 4 years ago, my older sister and I dont really get on and my younger sister is two weeks more pregnant than I am ... Most of my friends have kids and live all around the country so not practical to ask them...)  I hope things go well there, shes a good friend to me and got excited about the birth.  I asked her to be godmother  a long time ago.  She travels a lot though for work and if I am very overdue or go early I may be on my own ... I did say though that I may not want anyone present for the actual birth but wanted to reserve the right to change my mind... i feel that i have done so much of this on my own that it is in keeping to be on my own for the birth (just worried about being ignored on a busy ward with babies popping out all around!   )...My friend is keen to be there for the birth so hope I havent created a problem for myself there...   

I hope that things work out for you in the way thats best for you ... and that you can find some positions that are comfortable for you at this stage of the game!


Maya


----------



## suzie.b

Muddy/Maya, it may be nice to have somebody there to support you but, in the end, we all had to do it alone with or without somebody watching - we were strong enough to get to this stage, I feel sure that the birth will be a doddle compared to some of the things we've been through.  Looking back, I'm not sure it would have made any difference if I'd been alone or not - I went deep inside myself using self-hypnosis so wasn't really aware of my friend.  She seems to have got more out of it than I did tho I wouldn't tell her that for the world .  Alone or with someone, you'll give birth to your beautiful babies.  The scariest bit for me was the first night at home, worrying if she was warm enough (it was well below 0 outside), would she be afraid of the dark (stupid  thought, looking back - she'd been in the semi-dark for months , and was she getting enough food.  The birth was just the transition from before M to after M.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello all

Sadly, my local hospital is well know for its appalling care and butchery so I feel its vital I have somebody with me for the birth - incase I don't feel able to advocate for myself if needed. This is the main reason I went down the Doula route. There are a few people that would also be birth partners - and I might still ask them - but I wouldn't rely on them to stand up to doctors or midwives I'm afraid.
I'm not concerned if the C-section gets confirmed. I'll let the Doula book with somebody else then. Although they do also support and C-section births I feel they are probably more vital for women in potential long vaginal deliveries.

Muddy - often Doulas do book up in advance but they get cancellations etc and it would be worth 'e' mailing a few that cover your area and maybe meeting for a coffee to see if you 'gel' with them   

LL xxx


----------



## suzie.b

I did read about student doulas who can only charge a limited fee - think it's £300 - it's part of their course so I expect they'd give wonderful service.

Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hello

The Doula UK website also says which ones are training. In my area they only charge £150 and are closely supervised from what I can make out - so its a bit like getting 2 for one   .

They also have a 'hardship fund' that it seems is quite easily accessible   . I think their belief is that they don't want women to not have Doulas just because they can't afford it  . I haven't found out yet about how much that will reduce mine by.

How are you and M today Susie?

LL

PS I have sent a PM to Orchid - The twins might have arrived


----------



## suzie.b

LL, thanks for thinking of us.  M was taken to my sister's today so that I could go to the supermarket and she could get used to being separate.  She cried so much that, when I picked her up, her lovely little face was all red and blotchy - made me feel awful.  I'm hoping it was a bit of colic as she seemed to be doubled up and she's still not her normal happy little self - obviously tired but I think there's more to it - her little bottom is a bit sore and she's never had that problem before .

The trainee doulas sound very good value for money and, as you say, are supervised.  I did consider it but went for hypnobirthing instead - couldn't afford both .

Looking forward to hearing about whether the twins have arrived?

Suzie
xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Patterdale, I loved my hypnobirthing classes.  Is your doula going with you?  She's probably really interested in it, isn't she?

Suzie
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Susie - poor M. Might she be teething do you think? Big hugs from me.

I think most of the Doulas websites I looked at mentioned hypnobirthing too   . I know the doula on the LGBT thread is also a trained in it. Incidentally, she's in the Midlands and I think is working again after the birth of her daughter. We exchanged some 'e' mails and I'd have loved to have her as my Doula but we both realised that, realistically, she was too far from me. Getting stuck on the M6 when I go into labour isn't a very good idea  . I can imagine she would be amazing tho  

LL xxxx


----------



## suzie.b

LL, the other couple who were doing the hypnobirthing classes at the same time as me were recommended it by their doula.  They only had one because the husband was in a wheelchair and couldn't give any active support, only cheering on from the sidelines.  It was their second child and she had really horrible memories of the first, so went for more support for that reason.  The doula swore by hypnobirthing.  I'm still a bit sad that I didn't get a chance to put it into action but that soon fades when I look at little M who is now sleeping - well, yes, like a baby LOL .  She has been playing in her chair this morning and has worn herself out totally - she "talks" to all the little animals on it and moves her arms and legs around as if she's doing exercises - I bet she has a stomach like a board .  She had terrible wind last night so I'm presuming this is what made her cry when she was at my friend's and sister's.  Well, hoping, anyway.  The pressures of going back to work and leaving her in somebody else's care are bad enough without worrying about whether she'll be totally miserable too, if you know what I mean.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Oh I can completely understand that worry  . It sounds to me as though she's been a bit out of sorts tho. I bet she did have a poorly windy tummy - bless her. All those arm and leg exercises should help with that   . When are you back to work?

LL x


----------



## suzie.b

Back at work towards the end of May, and I'm dreading it.  Six months sounded like such a long time, and it's flying by.  While I know my family and friends will look after M properly, I'm not too sure about others tho I know that they have to.  I've looked at a nursery and it looks great, but now keeping fingers crossed that she gets in in time for me to return to work.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## suzie.b

I bet all this talk of nursery places sounds too far off to worry about  - if only I had put her name down for a nursery place earlier, I'd be a lot more relaxed about it now.  LL, have a look at nurseries now if you possibly can, just so you get the best choice possible.  After the birth you'll be too busy to even think about it, and places get taken up quickly.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Yes, I have been looking and have got some recommendations. Also, some recommendations for some good childminders. I've got a meeting with my manager tomorrow and I'm hoping to go back after 9 months part-time. I'd like to try and do 19 hours over 2 very long days. Then my parents will have LO for one day, and I'll need childcare for another - please parents for a few hours. I'll see how that goes. Mostly thats because I work so far from home and want to keep my diesel expenses down. I'll be looking for a job nearer to home though, in which case I could do 3 shorter days instead of 2 horrendous long ones. Just have to see how it all plans out tho.
Luckily I've got 33 days annual leave to take so I don't need to actually start my maternity leave until the day bubs is born    . I'll just back count 33 days and leave then

xx


----------



## Maya7

Suzie - I absolutely agree with Rose... M is *gorgeous*   ... also, thanks for your words of wisdom about the birth 


Maya


----------



## suzie.b

Thanks Maya and Rose, I think she's pretty special myself, but know that I'm outrageously biased .

Don't know about words of wisdom, just my thoughts.  My mum said that what she kept saying to herself when I was born is "it's only a couple of days out of a lifetime" so I took that with me too.  My main concern was that the birth be as kind to M as was possible.  She didn't want to come out when she did but it was putting her at risk not to, so I had to think about that too.

M is asleep at the moment - she looks even more gorgeous and I can just relax and look at her and remember how much I love her without the petty worries etc.  The baby's asleep, the cat has been fed, the kitchen is clean, just the rest of the chores to do now .

LL, 9 or 10 hour days sound horrendous - don't know whether I could manage that.  Not regularly, anyway.  I know that Roo does 12 hour shifts, but I think she must be superwoman to do that.  It would be great if you could manage to get your childcare done by parents.  My mum has agreed to look after her for one day per week, and I'm going to see if I can have one day off so I'll only need childcare for three days if that's so.  I may see if I can do compressed hours at work which will mean doing 3 lots of 10hrs .  Don't know whether my old body will cope with that.

Lou,  how are you and E?

Suzie
xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Just to let you know, Netto have a travel cot by Cosatto for only £29.99 - bit of a bargain if you ask me .

Got to go - the "angel" just woke up and is hungry.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Hi there

I do those hours at the moment Suz but of course, expecting to be totally knackered when LO here, so it might not be as easy to do them then.  

Going to check out that travel cot


----------



## suzie.b

I'm knackered without the added burden of work  - goodness knows what I'll be liked then.  I have to get up at least twice during the night, usually three times, to feed M and it doesn't look as though that will be stopping any time soon - I think she gets thirsty, poor little sausage .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## muddypaws

Time does seem to go quickly, bet you aren't looking forward to going back to work Suzie. I think I'll take 9 months too but am sure that will also fly by. Thanks for thoughts on birth everyone; maybe I'll look into hypnobirthing. My hospital has a very good reputation as a maternity service so am quite lucky there. I'm sure at the end of the day, my mum will probably be quite anxious anyway and may not be the best person to be around so I'm sure I'll be fine. It's more that this may be her only chance to be so involved in the birth of one of her grandchildren and that she's found it difficult to put me before my stepfather for most of my life that the thought she still can't manage it at this momentous occasion is just a bit sad for me and for her. 

Just thinking back to our chats about baby baths...ordered mine from the catalogue Vertbaudet and although it was £35 for the bath and stand, it's pretty good and seems much steadier than any I've seen elsewhere so I'm quite pleased with it. Just got my voucher from the council for £30 towards real nappies  ; better than nothing I guess and I would have bought them anyway so it's a bonus. Have gone for Bambino Mio, which I got a reasonable deal on at the Baby Show. Got my new new car today as well...bit unsure about it but time will tell.

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Muddy


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone

I have thought more than once that I would be better off up North or going to London and having a child there!!!  Already I'm planning buying everything I need up North and bringing it down.  The doula experience here - for the basic package!  - is €800 with one antenatal meeting and 24/7 availability after 38 wks.  That is just for the birth!

Rant over! - for now   ...

Maya


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

I love this thread.

Maya that's a shocking price in comparison to here!  

Suzie must be hard thinking about going back to work, I'm dreading it after a couple of weeks and not being away from a little bundle of joy, your new pic of M is very very sweet  

Love to all 
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Hi again

Sorry about rant - am becomming more stressed about expenses as time goes on and I am still in limbo about my job ... I figure if I still have a job to go back to, I will have to go back after 5 or 6 months max. maternity leave.  I will get basic statutory Mat benefit which will not cover my mortgage ... then when I go back, I will have to fork out €900 a month in childcare (when I would rather be doing it myself   ) ... I will really have to win the lottery so should start buying tickets then!

Think I'm having a mad monday ... I took friday off as I didnt feel great.  I couldnt get a parking spot close by on Thursday so when I left work I got soaked to the skin and think my bad mood turned into a head cold!!  What really winds me up is that there is parking in work which I am not entitled to but cronies of the boss who dont have such responsible jobs are given this 'benefit' ... 

Part of me would like to get made redundant, take the couple of pence on offer and be rid of the whole shower!  As they wont pay me for 6 months anyway, I should consider it.  However, I would like to have the security of having a job to come back to that I dont have to prove myself in as a newcomer whose brain cells may be affected post-pregnancy.  

Havent achieved anything today - spent time browsing the net (bold, I know) and putting out fires from being sick for one day.  Honestly, keeping my team working together would give me great experience as a creche worker!!

Ok, enough whinging ... I am going to paint on a   and see if it makes a difference to my day!

Maya


----------



## suzie.b

Maya, employing a doula here costs a fortune - it's employing a student/trainee doula that makes it more affordable .

Jovi, definitely not looking forward to work, not only because of being away from Meredith but just because don't want to go back to work .  Obviously meant to be a lady of leisure .

Suzie
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Maya   you are more than entitled to a rant!  Hope putting a   on makes you feel better.  It is a lot to worry about and I can empathise with financial frustations ... I will get just SMP too so when the time comes will be in a similar situation .... does your mortgage allow payment breaks?  I have re-mortgaged just so I will be able to do that, I'll have no savings after tx and £££ is my biggest fear.  I don't have lots of money but have oooodles of love and will manage, it will be tight but we will manage - I have to keep telling myself that!  I take it with the cost of childcare you are going back full time .... me too.  Where there is a will there is a way!  And we are certainly strong willed and committed to just get this far  

I am buying lotto tickets    You never know!!!!  

Have you have a better afternoon   
Take care,
Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suzie I know what you mean ..... I could fit into the lady of leisure roll quite easily


----------



## Maya7

Thanks Jovi - we'll do great!!

Suzie - any suggestions on how to line up a student?  Just contacting the company itself?


Maya


----------



## ElsieMay

Maya

I was the same - 6 months maternity with only 6 weeks paid!  Job really uncertain and went back to a different boss and department, also got £600 a month child care and living pay check to pay check but worth it once she goes to school and costs go down.

Em


----------



## Damelottie

Maya - look on the birth Dhoula national website. You put your postcode in and it tells you who is in your area. Then start 'e' mailing them for costs, whether they're students etc, and also ask if they are able to access the Doula fund for low income - think its called the Hardship Fund!!!!!!! You should be able to access it and get a Doula for a fraction of the price.

xxx


----------



## Maya7

Thanks ElsieMay ... when I'm on form  I reason things that way too ... 

Again, thanks LL ... it seems that the National service here is Doula Ireland ... will check out whether their students can be available..


Maya


----------



## Maya7

Patterdale - sorry to hear about the accident but glad that you seem to be ok and have felt some kicks (probably little one reminding you not to do that again!).  I know how upsetting it can be though to be at the side of the road having spun around and to be raging full of hormones.  Am glad you had someone to help you at the scene.  It would be good to get extra reassurance from the GP and I would strongly recommend it as you may wish to progress a whiplash case further down the line and a GP report will be useful there.

In my own case, my accident was the night before I flew off for tx.  I didnt want any x-rays for obvious reasons and so avoided my GP.  Hope that doesnt affect my whiplash injury case   

Take care of yourself and be especially nice to yourself for next few days to help with the shock

Maya


----------



## Damelottie

Heavens above Patterdale - what a ghastly thing to happen. Very pleased to hear you and bubs are OK and a nice lady took charge. Look after yourself. Would suggest some lying on settee and chocolate


----------



## Betty-Boo

Patterdale!  What an idiot he was... I'm so glad both you and bubs are ok honey     
Here's hoping the car is fixable.
Take care mini x x


----------



## ElsieMay

Patterdale

Sorry about the car accident, has the other driver got insurance?  I had somebody go into the back of me when I was 8 weeks pregnant - really horrible isnt it?  I think with being single it is always just that bit more difficult having  to sort everything out yourself all the time.

Em


----------



## kylecat

Hi all!

Lovely to chat earlier Patterdale - so glad that you and the little one are OK, I was really worried when I read your post. Hope you get used to the courtesy car soon!  

Maya - totally understand where you are coming from regarding maternity leave and pay. It is really dire, even if you have been working in the same place for a while as I have. I am only able to take 6/7 months off due to finances. Hope that your cold is better soon. 

Muddy - sorry to hear that yout step dad is ill - really hope that your mum is still able to be with you on the big day. I am sure that your family and friends will not allow you to be on your own. Not long now until your finish - yippee! 

Can't believe it's April tommorrow - I am due in that month! Very scary and exciting! I have been drinking rasp leaf tea which is quite nice - did any of you other mums try that? Have been getting quite strong period type pains, esp at night. They last for about 2/3 mins and then seem to go. They were quite painful last night - did anyone else have these? Just wondered if they could be braxton hicks? I have my midwife appt friday - if she still can't work out the position of the baby, I will need a scan next week. Keeping my fingers crossed!  

Some1 - hope you and little jasmine are doing well - bet she is keeping you busy!

Love to all  
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Just a quick 'us' post ... we had the anomaly scan today and no markers (hard or soft!) to indicate anything of concern... sooooo relieved !!... I chose not to have blood test or amnio so there was a possibility that something would show up if it was there... but all is good   

Again, the scan pictures didnt come out so clear so baby takes after me in the fact that I'm also completely un-photogenic!    however, on screen everything looked great - I even got a thumbs up and a friendly wave  

The baby does take after donor in one important aspect - a special something that he doesnt get from me   ... so its another bluey to add to the collection!!!  I had three pg friends who gave birth already in 2009 and all boys ... so lots of little playmates scattered across England and Ireland - just a bit concerned about the gender balance in the world!!  I've felt all along it was a boy - and i always felt strongly (for a couple of decades at least!) that I would have a son one day ... I think its destiny ... and maybe I have something yet to learn about the opposite sex and thats what the next phase of my life is about   ... (or maybe this one gets to learn how to treat women and we change the world one man at a time?!)

I went to celebrate after the scan in a nice cafe - bought a lovely boy appropriate card in nearby gallery and wrote to my son   ...  

Am very, very happy ... (also bought a boy toy and a book on raising boys!!)

  
Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maya so delighted for you a lickle boy!!  
Wishing you loads of luck with the rest of your pregnancy
L x


----------



## Maya7

Thanks JJ1 and Patterdale ...


----------



## Felix42

Congratulations on your son, Maya!! How very exciting!
What a lovely idea to write him a card 

Patterdale, so sorry to hear about your accident. That must have been so worrying and horrible. Glad bubs and you are both ok. Hope your soreness goes away soon.  

Kylecat, that's amazing you're now almost in your due month. What's your plan when you start labour. Is someone picking you up to take you into the hospital. Keeping everything crossed for you. I am so excited for you!

Re money, it is a big worry isn't it? I'll need to get back to work within 6 months too, but then of course there's all the childcare costs. I've no family that can help out nearby so it will be fulltime childcare unless I can somehow work out a way to make ends meet and work reduced hours. Would love to do that as I don't want to miss out on too much baby time. 
I'm still worrying like mad every time I go to the toilet. Still having secret little smiles to myself at work though about very lucky I am to be pregnant. 

Love and lots of hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Congratulations maya - another little   x x x
Kylekat... this is THE month       take care x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Maya congratulations!!!     

Patterdale sorry about your accident, glad you are both ok  

Take care all x


----------



## Damelottie

Maya     . Oh how lovely    

I so laughed at what you said. I was thinking the other day how nice it will be to have a male in the house that I actually like    . And one that treats me nicely too    

What was the book you got?

xxxxx


----------



## Maya7

Hi everyone - thanks for all the   s 

LL - I think the book is called 'Raising Boys' - cant remember the author but can check later for you.  Too distracted to read too much but his basic point is that there are 3 stages for boys 0-6, 6-14 and 14-adult ... from 0-6, the mother is crucial...from 6-14 a father's influence (or male role model) is key and from 14 - adult, the community should be encouraged to have positive influence on the boy...of course, mother is important throughout...

If anyone has any recommended reading for independent women raising boys, I'd love to know ...

Maya


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Maya, congrats on your blue one, there are going to be so many boys after such few girls at our meet ups in the future.

Patterdale, sorry to hear about your accident and im glad you are both fine.  I had a stupid ----- pull across the dual carriageway striaght in front of me whilst I was  going to work last Wednesday.  Had to do emergency stop as she saw me at the last minute and decided to stop across my lane, I really didnt think my car was going to stop, but when it did I was inches from her car and she just drove off on her way.  I spent the next 2 hrs crying and shaking and kept on having flash backs.  She probably went off to work perfectly ok.  Was checked by GP and Midwife and all ok, just very nasty shock.

Muddy, I hope your mum can make it to the birth, you have waited so long for this.  My Mum will be there for me, but I keep saying to her that I dont think she will be any use, she will probably tell me to hurry up so she can go home and let the dogs out    

Glad you got your voucher for real nappies, I just called my council as im hopefully getting nappies from the Nappuccino event on Monday and although there are adverts still out, they said it stopped last August due to cut backs, I told them that it was false advertising but they didnt seem to give a dam.

I FINISH WORK ON FRIDAY AND CANT WAIT.  
Hoping to be off for a year, but will see how it goes money wise.  Already not wanting to go back.

Did anyone go to the Debenhams and Next sales?  I wasnt impressed by Debenhams for boys things, went to Next also, they had loads of girls clothes but only one rack of boys.  However, I just grabbed what I liked then looked through them, all half price, so unborn baby already has clothes in 12-18 months.

Right         to everyone and I hope you are all doing really well.  

Chowy


----------



## kylecat

Congratulations Maya on the news that you are expecting another member of the little boys club!!   - there are certainly quite a few of us now!!!!

Felix - luckily I have my parents on hand to take me to the hospital when everything kicks off. Mum will stay with me and if it goes on for ages, my sister will do a few shifts to relieve her!!   Hope you are well and not feeling too tired. 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, sorry to hear about the car accident, but glad that you and baby are okay  

Maya, congratulations - another little  . How sweet to write him a card 

Muddy, sorry that your step-dad is not well, hope that your mom will be able to make the birth to give you support  

Chowy, wow, starting maternity leave on Friday. Hope you get to put your feet up and chill till little one arrives  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## going it alone

Fantastic news Lou, hope it all comes good, and SOON. Great to hear that they have a good rep for employing mums. I know how you feel with the NO stage. Libby sounds so posh when she says it, it's hilarious. They have started sending their toys to the naughty chair, is that a bad sign? I suppose it's better than them hitting their toys or shouting at them!

As for the profusion of boys, as if my two need an excuse to flirt!!!

Chowy - enjoy your mat leave.

Love to all, still have work to do before I go to bed. It's my late night - ER and Grey's anatomy!
Sam x


----------



## kylecat

Great news Lou on the potential job - keeping my fingers crossed for you!    

Kylecat xxx


----------



## winky77

Heck.....so much to catch up on !! 

Maya....congrats on another   -  perhaps it's because this is the only way males can get a look in by becoming our sons as we are getting on with everything else without them  

Patterdale....how awful about your car accident....glad you are ok   ....was Ben with you? Hope he was ok too!!

Chowy....enjoy your last day tomorrow!! And   for your scary near miss on car front too

Kylecat.....flippin heck....can't quite believe your EDD is this month.....where did the last 9 months go?!?!? 

LadieLottie.....you've had it tough girl.  ...I reckong you'll have an easy baby to make up for all the pregnancy traumas ! 

ElsieMay.....hello....don't think we have met before! 

Felix....am loving it that you can post on here as an official 'bump' now!!!  Hope I get there soon too! 

Lou and Sam.....always love hearing about the girls and E as ever.... btw...I so love the pic of E, V, me, and the etchasketch at Warwick ! 


lol...

Winky


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lou, I hope that E starts to feel better soon. Really hope that the potential job comes to fruition too  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Wow, this thread has been really busy - yay!    

Sam - I know what you mean about the naughty step.  Some months ago, my little man laughingly said that mummy should sit on the naughty step, to which I replied that only little boys who have been misbehaving sit on the naughty step, not mummies.  And he said with a serious look on his face......

"oh yeah, mummy can't fit"....

  

Patterdale, hope there have been no lingering injuries or fears following the accident.  That's a pretty scary place to be.  

Kylecat, wow, enjoy the last few weeks of your pregnancy.  Who's game to start the ball rolling on date and weight?!   

Chowy, enjoy the freedom of maternity leave.  

Maya, another book to read on bringing up boys is "He'll be OK.  Growing gorgeous boys into good men" by Celia Lashlie.  She's a NZer who raised a son on her own, worked in the prison service for years, and in researching this book, talked to 180 classes of boys throughout NZ.  Another independent mum in my extended family raising two boys on her own gave this book to me when I had poppet.  And congrats on your little boy!    I figure independent women need to give birth to more boys if only to raise the number of men in the population who not only don't fear but actively prefer feisty, articulate, smart and successful women over their far more demure (and numerous) sisters.  

Lou, fingers crossed for that job mate.

Hope everyone is doing tickety boo and   and   to those not mentioned above. 

A-Mx


----------



## muddypaws

Hi All,

Patterdale, so sorry about the accident. I would have freaked out at this stage...still paranoid something will go wrong! Hope you are OK and that poor car can be fixed.  

Maya - congrats on a bluie...another potential date for my pinkie!

Felix - glad you are on here with your mini bump...so exciting.

Chowy - congrats on mat leave starting. I've got two weeks to go and can't wait, although timing a bit pants cos am hoping for a new job and may miss out on it cos interviews will be during first couple months of mat leave and I'm sure baby brain will disadvantage me. 

Kylecat....OMG anytime now! There's going to be a babyboom during April and May...maybe we can have a new mums mini meet in June/July?

Had to get iron tablets from GP this week as my iron levels had plummeted, no wonder been feeling so tired  . Legs giving me real jip at night as well....wake up after about 4 hrs in agony! Have to get up and go to loo to stretch them but nothing much seems to help. Thanks for your thoughts about stepfather....my less than generous evil thought at times is that he would find someway to compete for the attention that trumps the first grandchild arriving....he's a bit of a child when he isn't centre of attention and can be a real a**e.  Mum has always put him first and this is just another one of those things...sorry, you probably think that's really callous!! He's not actually feeling at all unwell and they are currently on hols in Ireland for 10 days so he's perfectly mobile. They came over just before they went theoretically to help me arrange the house etc but this never happened and they just collected info he wanted e.g. where's the hospital, where's the nearest garage/shop, get me some keys cut, don't rely on us we may be busy (although nothing to do with illness apparently)...yadda yadda yadda.

So, couple of friends have rallied for the event and hopefully one will be available on the day. Can't wait to see what bubba looks like! Hope she is like me and not totally like the donor! Guess it will take some time to tell.  

Take care all...have a good weekend. Looks sunny out.

Muddy


----------



## indekiwi

Muddy, just a quick one before I run.  I keep checking for signs of the donor in my poppet but it's terribly difficult when you've not seen the other person.  I chose a donor with similar chacracteristics to me so that's hardly surprising I guess - if you did the same, then I'm sure you will have a similar experience with your little lady.    Naturally, any naughty behaviour is clearly a donor inheritance.... 

Hope the iron tablets work and your mum truly surprises you.

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Thanks for the book title Inde ... i'll search it out  

Muddy - the step-parent situation is a difficult one to negotiate... hope your mum manages to work out the right balance ... I think because of our less conventional route to motherhood, we'll make the right choices when it comes to balancing the needs of the children we carry with the needs of our partners... my parents were so knitted together for over 40 years that I never though for one second I would have to consider anything to do with a step parent... however, about 5 minutes after I shared my happy news with my dad, he began discussing the possibility that he and his new partner would marry ... I think in some way he was happy that I'd dropped a 'bombshell' so he could drop his own! ... I congratulated him (think I was the only one of 6 of us who did so straight away) and joked that if he was thinking of this year then I would be busy in August and so if I didnt come, not to take offence!!  Apparently he was!!  anyway, think he has re-thought dates...  Stupid question coming up now - does that make new wife step-granny?

Kylecat - am sure you are getting excited at this stage ... hope you get some chances to rest up and chill out...

A few more gorgeous girls like Sam's two would be nice to help balance the gender division in the world  

Lou - fingers crossed that the job possibility works out for you.  You deserve a boost!

Chowy - hoping your maternity leave is working out for you... are you taking it easy or running around doing 'stuff'?

Felix - I can remember all the smiling inside while I was pregnant but no-one knew at work... enjoy this phase..

Hope little J and M arent giving their mummies too much work  

I sense a string of potential bumps coming along soon from the other threads   

Hope everyone doing well


Maya


----------



## Felix42

Goodness Maya, that must have been quite a conversation with your dad.  How lovely that you congratulated him with all your news going on too.  Great he's changed the date too!

Chowy and Kylecat, hope you are enjoying your maternity leave.  Muddy, hope your leave comes round very soon and you get to do some prep for your interview after bubs arrives.

I must admit I'm having a real wobble today.  I've had a bit of spotting since Tuesday and it seemed to be a little bit more this morning.  No cramping or pains but I'm feeling pretty worried. Please stay little bubs!   
For those who have had spotting, how much did you have and how long did it go on for please?

Love and hugs to all bumps, mums, mums to be and babies,
Felix xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Felix hope someone is along soon to reassure you      I've not been there myself but from what I've read here it happens quite a lot - hopefully it's little bubs getting nice and comfy for the next few months  
Take it easy, what a worrying time it must be

Love & hugs to all,
Jovi x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix         I know my friend had a little spotting over the first few weeks... but went on to have a gorgeous baby boy...
Thinking of you - make sure you rest up honey     
Take care mini x x


----------



## kylecat

Hi Felix - just wanted to let you know that my best friend had a little bleeding throughout the first few weeks of her pregnancy - think it was reddy brown in colour. She is now 26 weeks pregnant. I know that it is very very common. I myself had awful cramps and pains for the first 2/3 weeks - to the point where I rang the clinic in a panic. They scanned me and all was OK. Your body has an awful lot of adjusting to do in those first few weeks! I know how worrying it is  

Hope all the other mums and bumps are OK? Thanks Inde and Maya for the book suggestions. Muddy - hope those iron tablets do the trick.

I have just listened to my hypnobirthing CD - not sure it'll do any good but giving it a go anyway! I am a right worrier so not sure if the CD will do much for me!!   I am getting impatient and want baby to be here - maternity leave is OK but I am not very good at doing nothing or relaxing - I certainly need to chill out a bit more! Going to watch gavin and stacey DVD later for a few laughs!!!

Lots of love to all  
Kylecat xxx

PS - forgot to say baby now in head down position instead of tranverse so no need for a scan after all!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

felix just to let you know that if you are going to go to an early pregnancy unit and want a scan over the weekend, St Thomas' is one of the few EPAU's that scan over the weekends, people do go from miles to their EPAU.  I hope that the spotting subsides.

L x


----------



## Maya7

Hi Felix - sorry you are having a worrying time.  JJ1's post is excellent to know... Can you maybe take a few days leave from work and rest up?

  
Maya


----------



## going it alone

Felix - Hope the spotting soon subsides. What colour is your spotting? It may be worth ringing your maternity unit as most have a triage unit that will see you at any time. 5 weeks may be a little early to get a good result via scan but it may be worth a try. Fingers crossed that your spotting subsides without the need for too much investigation. Best of luck hun.

I'm off to pack. We're away until Thursday. Staying in the camper at Conkers, Derbys. Hope the weather's good.

Love to all,

Sam x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, sorry you are having a worrying time  . Hope that the spotting soon subsides and is nothing to worry about  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## aweeze

Patterdale - good news on the car and fab that you enjoyed the hypnobirthing. I trained in hypnotherapy and utilised what I had learnt during E's birth. I was very centred and in control. I couldn't fault my experience! 

Felix - spotting in early pg is actually very common. It's usually less of a worry if it's brown blood as that indicated old blood. There are so many causes that to speculate whether it's anything to worry about is impossible though. It's such a worrying time but fingers crossed that it's just a residue of your little one(s) snuggling deep into your womb lining as they plan to be there for the long haul.    

Sam - hope you have a fab few days away. 

Kylecat - glad that baby has decided to get into the right position. It's amazing what hanging over a ball can do   

Maya - I guess the step-granny thing depends on how you feel about that! Glad your Dad changed his dates around 

Muddy - glad you now have some friends standing by. Hated the thought of you having to be alone although I zoned out and it didn't matter who was there with me through the birth process but I was glad to have my Mum there to share it as soon as he had arrived. I had to hit the iron tablets near the end as well and OMG do they wreak havoc with #2's! I was recommended to drink Spatone - it's a natural product that the mw's here on FF recommended. Apparently it's much kinder than the tablets. You can get it from Healthfood shops. My Cons wasn't a nat remedy believer though and said he wouldn't agree to my homebirth unless I used the tablets  and as I really wanted the homebirth I had to comply! Is the problem with your legs that they get restless? I had that - used to drive me near demented! There's been a post on Peer -Pg recently where someone has recommended Tonic Water as the Quinnine in it is supposed to be good for restless legs. 

E gave me the fright of my life today - it certainly isn't a day I'll forget in a hurry! I have no idea how it happened but I was at my parents house and thought E was playing happily in the lounge whilst I was sat in the next door room drinking a cuppa. I was talking to Mum and thought that it had gone a bit quiet so I popped my head around the door to check on him but he wasn't there. I ran through to the hall and the stairgate was shut so I knew he hadn't gone upstairs. I ran through the house calling for him and my Mum suddenly said that he was out the front. The front door was shut! Now I have no idea if someone inadvertently left the door open or whether he opened it himself and someone pushed it shut behind him but somehow he came to be out there. Luckily they have a long drive and are at the end of a cul-de-sac so very little traffic about but OMG there is a brook that runs through the front garden and he loves to go down the steps to see the water and other than the steps it's a 5' drop into the shallow stoney water - I shudder even writing about it. And what if he had wandered off? OMG OMG OMG - I was beside myself when I picked him up. Bless him, he was completely not bothered and just pushed me away annoyed that I had come to "rescue him". All he wanted to do was get through the side gate to go and see the "tractrac" (grandad's sit-on lawnmower which he thinks is a tractor). It's made me very emotional and even now I still feel quite panicky that I could have lost him today......   I'm so grateful that he is safe at home and sleeping peacefully in his bed upstairs whilst I beat myself up down here for being such a bad mummy today 

Lou
X


----------



## lulumead

lovely to see this board so busy, although not when its stressful news.

Lou: How scary, not surprised you were upset by it, glad that he was ok.  Sounds like time for doorchains high up! My friend has to do that for her boys otherwise they can open the front door and are off.  

Felix - hope everything has subsided down below!  My sister had bleeding on and off throughout her whole pregnancy and her little boy is now 4.  I can imagine though that its very worrying, hope you can get reassurance, have you called the clinic?

Sam - camper van sounds great..have fun.

maya - must be quite a weird one, glad that they are going to coincide the wedding with birth! and congrats on having a boy.

Kylecat - glad the baby has got itself in the right position...we need to start the sweepstake on your due date!

Patterdale - hypnobirthing  sounds great, be interested to hear how you find it.

muddy - good to hear you have birthing partners on stand by.  I have a friend lined up along with my mum...i figure it would be nice for child to hear about it from other people...not planning on a crowd! but I think they would be good at different things.

chowy - hope you are enjoying having your feet up on mat leave.

hello to all the other bumps and babies...am sure to have missed some.
xx


----------



## Chowy

Lou- you are far from a bad mummy, these things happen and it must have been so frightening, that couple of seconds/minutes would have seemed like hours.  As you say he is safe and sound in his bed not knowing what all of the fuss was about.      

Felix - hope things are calming down with regards to the bleeding, try and think positive thoughts.

Patterdale - glad the car is going to be ok, last thing you need to be worrying about.  Glad the hypnobirthing went well.  Im having breathing and relaxation classes which start soon.  I still feel pretty calm about it all, he went in and he has to come out, and as Mum says not many people stop at one baby.  Are you worrying about the birth as everyone at work seems to think im nuts that im not  

Sam and girls have a lovely few days away,   tohe weather is good for you all.

Sooooooooooooooooooo glad that I dont have to get up and go to work tomorrow, Muddy yours will be here before you know it.  At work they said think of us on Monday working away, I told them I'd think of them on Monday if they think of me when im in labour  

Im off to Nappachino tomorrow mornig to try and get to grips with proper nappies and which ones to get, then got to take car documents to Audi as get my new car next week (5 doors, guess who for?)

Right id better go and put up my ever swelling feet before I get told off.

Take care

Chowy


----------



## Felix42

Hello all, thanks for all your support on my spotting problem.  It hadn't let up at all today so I headed to St Thomas's (huge thanks JJ for the tip).  I had a blood test and was told if my results were over 1000 I should come back for a scan but otherwise I should come back for another blood test.  Just rang them and the results are 2,151 (22 days post ovulation) so I'm off for a scan tomorrow.  So hoping that all will be well but I'm certainly feeling much more calm now.   Huge thanks again.

Lou, sorry to hear about your horrible scare.  You poor thing and definitely you are not a bad mummy.  These things happen.  I'm sure all mums have had such scares.

Love and hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix - brilliant new re bloods and all the best for tomorrows scan honey         
mini x x


----------



## lulumead

good news felix, hope the scan provides extra reassurance.
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, glad that the blood tests were postitve, hope the scan gives you more reassurance tomorrow 

Lou, what a scare you've had . You are so not a bad mommy, little E is proof of that.

Patterdale, glad that your hypnobirthing session went well . Also glad that your car can be repaired.

Kylecat, glad that baby has now assumed the correct position 

Sam, hope that you and the girls have a great few days away 

Muddy, good to hear that you have friends on standby for the birth 

Chowy, good luck getting to grips with the proper nappies 

Hope everyone else is okay...

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Maya7

Felix - glad you are feeling more reassured. hope you had a chance to rest up a bit yourself. Best of luck for scan!

Lou -  ... dont beat your self up though, it could happen to _absolutely_ anyone! I remember when we were young my younger brother 'escaped' from our garden and we caught up with him peddling furiously along the road in his little red sports car. And going the wrong way too!!! We joke about it now but my mum was beside herself at the time!!

Hope all have a good week ...


Maya


----------



## suzie.b

Lou, sorry you had such a scare.  It's awful isn't it when they go missing?  My niece went missing one day when mum was looking after her.  She had the binmen, the coalmen and the neighbours looking for her, only to find her asleep an hour later under the dressing table - little minx.

Felix, just to say mum had bleeding with me and I am most certainly here safe and well.  Also, Nicola on the Cz bumps/babes had bleeding for what seemed like weeks and weeks and had her lovely LO safe and sound a short while before mine.

Love to everyone not mentioned - it took me so long to catch up, I don't have time to write a longer message - well, if I want to get any sleep tonight, that is .

love
Suzie
xxx


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, a bit of an update from me and a real roller coaster visit to the EPU. I had my scan and the sonographer was pretty positive that she could see a gestation sac which was in the right place. I felt very relieved even when she told me that I had a septate uterus. Didn't sound too bad and she said it shouldn't affect the pregnancy where it was. I then had to wait to see more nurses and the final one gave me my report which said: 'An intrauterine gestation sac containing yolk sac was seen. No fetal pole can be identified ?too early'. 
Still didn't sound so bad but she really gave the impression in talking to her that it was pretty bad news. She also said that a septate uterus gives me an increased chance of miscarriage. What helpful information that is just now! 
They have suggested that I have another scan in 10 days time to check for viability, but from great relief while I was talking to the sonographer, I am now pretty despairing.  This is fine if it is bad news, I can deal with that but how cruel to think you've got (somewhat) reassuring news, only to find it isn't. 

Would really be grateful for anyone's experiences with early scan results and outcomes (even if it is bad news). 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
Apologies to those who I shared the 'happy' news with earlier when now it doesn't seem to be. I really believed at the time it was happy news!
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Felix, sorry that you have had a rollercoaster of news and emotions today . It is awful how they have given you conflicting prospects . 
 that your next scan gives you more reassuring news  .

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Felix - just a quick one from me. Sorry to hear about all the problems at the clinic. Think they needed to be a lot clearer in order to reassure you. Not sure if this is any help, but I had a scan on the 1st sept last year, just had a look at the scan I would have been around 6 weeks. The fetal pole was only JUST visible and was only 1-2 mm long. I assume on the days leading up to that scan, only a sac/yolk would have been visible as it was too early for the fetal pole. 

Hope that helps a little - sorry I don't know much more

Kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Oh Felix so sorry that you have been having such a sressful time!    Health professionals drive me so mad sometimes !!  The nurse is righ, a septum can cause an increased risk of miscarriage, but the sonographer who actually saw the septum tod you she didn't think it was an issue - I wpould focus on what the sonographer said if i were you.  It us also really early to see a fetal pole, so please try not to worry toomuch about it not being seen.  Have you got a date for your nextr scan?

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Felix I really hope and pray that all goes well, but at 5 weeks a sac without a fetal pole is all that you can expect to see I had a scan on my first pregnancy and was told the same as you and the Dr metioned that i had a bicornuate uterus (heart shaped) the following week there was a foetal pole and a HB a few weeks later I ran into problems but I didn't know about my NK cells. I said that I would have thought with all the scan and tests they would have told us of the septum but infact on hysteroscopies later I was told I didn't have it.

I really hope that your next scan goes well and reassures you
L x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Felix - sorry to hear it wasn't very reassuring, I don't really know enough about this all but it does sound very early to be seeing anything much.  I'd say try not to worry - but that's pretty useless advice!
sending lots of     and      that it will all be right.
xx


----------



## Felix42

Thank you so much Lou-Ann, Kylecat, Some1, Rose, Lulu and JJ.  Your experiences are hugely reassuring Kylecat and JJ, thank you.

I am feeling much better now, and have just about got my PMA back, thanks to my wonderful Fertility Friends.  Goodness where would I be without you all.    

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Felix honey       only just read your post - how unsupportive is that of the clinic - sometimes these medical bods don't really think about what effect their words will have on someone.  It does seem as though everything is just that little bit too early to see,       for your next scan in 10 days. 
Rest up and take care.  Thinking of you   mini x x


----------



## suzie.b

Felix

Just to say  and to say I hope all is well.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Felix,

Just to send you a big  

Am super busy with work here in HK and not really able to post but I'm trying to keep up with everyone's news. So sorry you're having such a roller coaster time of it. Hope the next scan brings the full reassurance you so deserve
Take care,
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, hang on in there - hopefully this has been a nasty little scare about sweet b****r all!  
  

A-Mx


----------



## Maya7

Hi Felix - sorry I didnt get a chance to log on yesterday evening...I had thought from your earlier text that all was OK.  I am sending   your way that it is!!  From reading the posts above, I would be firmly in the camp that you have to rely more on the sonographer than anyone else who was not present at the scan.  You have seen good development for your dates so please dont focus too much on risks. (I know, thats easy to say)

Sending you loads of   and  


Maya


----------



## muddypaws

Felix - this is such a roller coaster ride and you never stop worrying to be honest. I think, like others have said that to not see much is usual at this early stage. The sonographer is the expert in what she is viewing rather than the nurse and so I'd go with that. There's not much to be done but wait....the whole thing just continues as a waiting game but with good HCG results it sounds more positive than negative . My experience has always been that the nurses tend to be rather non-commital or pessimistic, not sure why but I did at times find their lack of positivity rather irritating  . Guess they try not to raise your hopes, though dashing them doesn't much help either! Keep strong  

Poor you Lou and naughty little E! What a scare...as others have said you are a fab mum but just human and kids are designed to wreck your nerves, it's their job! 

I'm off work today with a bad back....seem to be going downhill everyday. My legs are restless but it's more the pain at night that drives me mad. Am finding it increasingly difficult physically, which has surprised me a bit really. Am walking around with a bit of a limp and waddling like a penguin!! Hilarious for everyone else but painful for me! Can't wait for baby to arrive but am feeling quite miserable and lonely. Think all the stuff with my mum has made me feel a bit like I can't rely on anyone, which has become a bit scary. Had a dream that my waters broke but that i wasn't quite sure if they really had and so went to find my mum...we were all in a hotel but I was in a different building and didn't know where the family was. When they arrived eventually they told me not to make so much fuss but I couldn't seem to stem the flow of water! Yikes...scary...woke up and had to go to loo to check it was just a dream!


Muddy


----------



## Felix42

Muddy. Sounds like you are really going through it. I hope you manage to get a bit of rest today. Not long now and remember you have your two friends standing by for the labour so  that you have all the support you need, even if your mum won't be there. We're also all rooting for you of course!

Kylecat and Chowy, how are you two doing? Resting up I hope!

Thanks again for all the support yesterday & today girls. I'm definitely going with the sonographer's first opinion as you say. I've also got a mantra going now! Its:
My body is protecting and caring for my baby who is safe and well. 
Its certainly helping me to keep positive til my scan (so far!). Thanks again.  for my FF buddies!
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Felix honey keep that mantra going and please stay positive.  Sending you     and lots of  

Muddy, your dream must have really scared you.  When do you finish work?  Perhaps see if there are any pregnancy and baby groups, we have a couple here that you can attend even when you are still pregnant to meet other mums to be and new mums.  Maybe this will help you feel a little less lonely.

Most mums to be I meet are like wow you can choose everything yourself, babies name, baby stuff and bring your child up without having relationship stuff to deal with (which often feels like your bringing up 2 children) I try and home in on that, but I am also very lucky as I still live with Mum and Dad (Im sure there will be negatives in that at times).  At yesterdays Nappachino event mums to be were saying about their husbands not being happy about the use of proper nappies, I was quite open and said 'I dont have that problem', they thought it was fantastic.

Take care everyone

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws

Felix, so glad that you achieved a PMA, wish i could absorb it! Thanks for your thoughts for me too. 

Wanted to ask about hypnobirthing...I have looked in my area but everything seems to be booked up. Classes are really expensive at £295 for two days or four mornings! Yikes...is that what everyone else has paid? Seems really over the top. Maybe I should just get a CD but I know that I won't do it on my own...a bit fed up of doing everything on my own! I know I made this choice but I guess it wasn't really a choice as such. Having spent the entire weekend not speaking to a soul, except a few people in shops am worrying that people are less available now than they have ever been. Still maybe arrival of bubba will make me more interesting! I have a habit of not wanting to harrass people because I hate to seem demanding...maybe cos it never made much difference when i was a kid. Perhaps I'm my own worse enemy in that regard...people don't seem to mind letting me down. Anyway, enough of that depressing rubbish.  

Any ideas on the hynobirthing thing gratefully received.

Muddy


----------



## kylecat

So sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down Muddy, it is tough at times. You are not alone in the way you are feeling so try not to worry. I have had a couple of down days recently and have cried a bit. My best friend is pregnant and her and her husband are so excited and went shopping for a pram recently - sounds silly but it just bought home for a split second that I am on my own when I desperately wanted to be in the same situation as her. But there is so much support out there such as friends, groups and of course this board. I think meeting up in the summer would be a nice idea and a good way of us new mums comparing notes etc!!! I think once baby is born you will meet loads of new mums and some of them will end up as good friends who you can really rely on. As chowy says, some new mums envy us as we get to make all the decisions ourselves without arguements and disagreements etc!   But you are right, it is lonely at times. 

As for the hypnobirthing - I have not booked a course although I know patterdale has so she may be able to help. I have bought the CD and it is fantastic and I'd highly recommend it - it is just so relaxing and to be honest, it is something you have to listen to on your own anyway. If anyone else is around I don't think it would work as well. 

Chowy - hope you are enjoying maternity leave!!  

Felix - so glad you are feeling a bit more positive about things - that's great!

I am suffering now from period type pains and lower back ache so maybe this is the lead up to everything! The baby feels very low down and makes me walk with my legs slightly apart which probably looks really wierd! I can't believe it could only be 20 days away or maybe sooner!! Scary and exciting at the same time! 

Anyway, love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Maya7

Muddy... I think its natural that we will all have times when we cross from being alone to being lonely ... I have found too that since ttc and as I increase in size, I am less up to go out of my way to meet up with friends... and have come to the realization that for a long time, I  have been the one to make most effort in friendships... I have seen less of my friends now and if it wasnt for some phone calls from family over weekends, I would be on my own... It has made me realise I need to search out new people for my new life.  The birth arrangements have upset me when I have thought about them and I do get a lump thinking that I could be 'Billy no mates' on the labour and maternity ward... however, I have decided to focus on the fact that I am on my own and while I need to reach out more and ask for help (not my usual style) I will be able to move through this part successfully... and I need to be a positive role model for strong independent women for my son!!  

Maybe FF could think of establishing a voluntary pg mentor scheme linking women together who are pg and who would support each other through the birth (ie not just virtually) ...

I have the hypno cds and swear by them for relaxing...I am more chilled out than I would have imagined..

The next few weeks will fly by Kylecat ... see if you can get someone to video you on their phone so you remember how you moved  

Love the PMA mantra Felix!!  


Maya


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks for all your support - I often do feel more miserable when I am in pain so hopefully this will pass. I hope that us new mums could meet up in the summer at some point, though I realise we are not that close in distance. Not long Kylecat and the back pain sounds typical of what others have described just before labour. How exciting..... 

Muddy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lou   sorry you had such a fright with E.  Hope the job prospects are still looking good for you, you are long overdue a change in luck.

Felix glad your PMA has kicked back in, hoping your next scan brings reassuring news.

Muddy  

hello everyone else! I am reading to keep upto date with everyone, will try to do more personals soon but need my bed.

Jovi x


----------



## some1

Muddy - so sorry to hear that you have been feeling a bit down  .  I remember that i had a really rough time emotionally during my third trimester - everything seemed to stress me out - your life is about to change for the better in so many ways, it takes a bit of adjusting to.  I haven't built up a network of new mum friends yet, Jasmine has been keeping me very busy!, but the opportunities are there.  You will be able to register with your local childrens centre when your baby is born (mine offers a breastfeeding group, new mums course, baby massage, rhythm time, and general baby/parebt group) which shoulkd open up lots of avenues for buidiong new friendships.  I bought the natal yypnothrapy cd and listened to it loads in the run up to Jasmine's birth, not sure how much it helped during my labour (a;though i think it helped me regulate my breathing) but it was very relaxing and helped ,mer deal with the stress i mentioned.  I had a dream about you the other night - you had a baby boy and callled him Lucas - don't know wfere that came from !

Would love to meet up with the new mums over the summer.  i think we will be able to offer each other a lot of support - and looking ahead, if we continue with regular meets it will be nice for our children to know each other.

Kylecat - am getting excited for you - not long to go now!  has your baby changed position? 

P{atterdale - hope you are continuing to recover from your accident and that you osteopath is able to help you - will you be able to get any compensation for your injuries?

Maya - sorry to hear that you are feeling worried about being on your iwn on the ward.  If it reassures you at all i found that my time in hosp just flew by ( i had ti stay 2 niughts) I was so wrapped up n my baby.  also, one of the women who had her husband vusiting her had words with him, which made me quite grateful that there was no negativity around my precious bundle.  

Felix - hope all is well with you  

I have a labour tip to share with you bumpy ladies, which i wish that i hqd folloewed myself as it would have made quite a difference (still got to get round to posting my birth story).  if you are asked to make any choices, don't just make a snap decision (no matter whatyou planned beforehand), ask them to repeat and explain your options and give yourself a minute before you decide.

I also have some new mummy essentials that i wnated to share with you :
- a handbag with a long strap so you can wear it acros your body - makes things much easier when pushing pram, holding baby, putting car seat in car etc.
- a glass nail file - for doing baby's nails - I couldn't bite Jasmine's nails and was scared of the baby nail clippers.  The glass nail file has been brilliatn, no way I could hurt her with it and really efficient.
- lavender oil - for your post labour baths when you have a sore botty - really soothing
- olive oil - to use as a baby moisturiser (you're not menat to use any products for the first month but a midwife recommended this to me)
- a diary or notepad - to record feeds, nappy changes - I can't remember what ui have =done from one hour tot he next without it.  Have also been writing in my diary each day about Jasmine's activities and development - ams so  glad i've done this it is lovely to read already
- a book called 'your baby week by week' by Caroline Fertleman and Simone Cave - my sister bought this for me and i wpould never have chosen it (as it has no pretty pictures!) but it has been really helpful (although i don't agree with everything it says) it is a British publication and very up to date and gives useful tips and info about sleeping, feeding, development and mum's recovery week by week.
- a rocking base for your moses basket - essential for rocking baby to sleep
- a lamp with a dimmer - saves getting dazzled when you get up in the middle of the night
- a cot top changer - a friend gave me her old one - i didn't like them and only took it to be polite but it has been great, saves any back strain and I always get lots of smiles and gurgles from Jasmine when we use it as we are at the perfect focussing distance
Wow - I had more tips than I tjhought!!

Sorry again about my typing - my tiny tyke is impeding me (amd laughing in her sleep - wonder what she is dreaming about ?!)

Hello to everyone I haven't mentioned - hope you are all doing well 

Some1 and the flower girl

xxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Muddy  , sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down of late 

Kylecat, not long to go now, how exciting  

Some1, wow thats a lot of tips for the moms-to-be  . Sounds like little Jasmine is keeping you very busy. Hope she has settled into a routine now 

Patterdale, hope that the osteopath has managed to work his/her magic on your bad back today  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Felix42

Aw, Some1, your little flower girl sounds  such a sweetie   Hope all other mums, mums to be and babes are doing ok?

Unfortunately, I've some sad news as it looks like my pregnancy is at an end.  I am going to try again with my frosties as soon as I can though, after I've taken some time out to regroup and get strong again.  I'm very sad but still feel positive that I will get there. 

Thanks again for all your support.  I would be feeling very different now without my FF-ers.  

Love and hugs to all bumps, babes, mums and mums to be, Felix xx


----------



## suzie.b

So sorry, Felix    

Suzie
xxx


----------



## suzie.b

Patterdale, just to mention that olive oil is good for cradle cap too.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Oh Felix, so sorry, there are no words so    
Take care, 
Love
Jovi x


----------



## suzie.b

Oooh, and grapeseed oil is good for baby massage too.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## Mifi

Felix

I am so sorry hun     Just so not fair!!!      You are in my thoughts, take care     

Love FM XXXX


----------



## Elpida

Felix   I hope you're wrong, take care  

E x


----------



## Maya7

Felix,        ... You  have an amazing    to help you through the sadness. You must take time to care for yourself.


Maya


----------



## kylecat

Really sorry to read your news Felix - you are being so brave. Please make sure that you take good care of yourself over the next few days. We are all thinking of you.  

Some1 - glad you and Jasmine are well! Thankyou for all your hints and tips, they are very very useful. If you don't mind me asking, what do you mean exactly by not making any snap decisions during labour? Do you mean the decision as to whether to have an epidural or not? I don't have a birth plan as such, although I think I'd better write down a few thoughts fairly quickly!!! I had decided that I'd go for an epidural but only if the pain got too much to bear. What forms of pain relief did you use? 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Chowy

Felix. my thoughts are with you and your angel    

Chowy


----------



## some1

Felix - so very sorry to read your news - thinking of you  

Kylecat - i think it is easy to make a snap decision during labour just because you planned things a certain way beforehand.  i think it is definitely worth just pausing to re-evaluate just in casde a change of mind is in order.  my specific example was about whether to stay in hosp in early labour or go home.  i was determined to be really brave and labour at home until i was several centimetres dilated (i had visions of the midwives congratlating me on getting so far on my own  ), i held out as long as i could but when i went in i was only 1cm - i was gutted and felt i had let myself down so when they gave me the option of staying or leaving i went back home even though i was starting to struggle - when i got home i felt i had lost control and had continous contractions with no let up at all, this was the worst part of my labour by far - i wish i had stayed in, it may not have affected the way my labour panned out but i wouldn't have had the unpleasant time that i did at home (i went back in an hour and a half later and was already 6cm so things seemed to speed up a lot!).  in terms of pain relief, i kept things open on  my birth plan but really wanted to do things with as littke pain relief as possible but my scary time at home meant that when i went back in i was asking for an epidural.  in the end i was only allowed gas and air (due to complications with me and concerns for jasmine) but the gas and air was wonderful !! (and pain never got any worse than it was at home - i do think that the gasand air was probabky more effective because i waited so long before i had it!).

some1

xx


----------



## some1

Kylecat (and anyone else who us interested) - below is my birth plan - thought it might be helpful/interesting!

Birth Plan

Plan for Labour

My birth partner will be my Mum.

I would like to be as active as possible during my labour, moving around and using different positions. For this reason, I would like to avoid continuous electronic foetal monitoring if possible. I would also like to make use of birthing balls and any other equipment that is available.

I have an open mind about pain relief, but am hoping to avoid having an epidural.

I have been using a natal hypnotherapy CD to prepare for labour and delivery. I hope to use some techniques from that to help me manage my labour. To help with this, I would like the lighting to be dimmed if possible and to keep a calm atmosphere.

I will be bringing in some relaxing music on CD which I would like to have playing quietly in the delivery room.

I have hired a TENS machine which I will be bringing with me to use.

I would like to avoid an episiotomy if possible, but will be guided by the advice of the midwife/doctor.

If I have to have a Caesarean delivery, I would like my Mum to accompany me.

When my baby is delivered

I would like to have skin to skin contact straight away and for as long as possible. As I am intending to breastfeed my baby, I would like to give my baby its first feed during this time.

I would like to wait until the umbilical cord has stopped pulsating before it is cut. If possible, I would like my Mum to cut the cord.

I would also like to see the placenta before it is disposed of. If my delivery has been straightforward I may want to deliver the placenta naturally (i.e. without the syntocinon injection) but I do not want to take any risks so would be happy to have an active delivery of my placenta if that is recommended.

I am happy for my baby to be given Vitamin K by injection.

some1

xx


----------



## indekiwi

Felix, I'm so sorry honey, words fail me.  I hope you have a few friends to be with you and give you hugs and share their strength with you.      

A-Mx


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Thanks for that Some1, its very helpfull as I was wondering how I should write up my birthplan and really what it should contain as I havent started ante-natal yet and that will be discussed there, but you know how organised I like to be  

Question: what are the positives and negatives in baby having Vitamin K injection  Something I havent yet looked into.

Take care and hugs for Jasmine.

Chowy


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou so much Some1 for sharing your experiences and also for the birth plan. Sounds like you really went through the mill at home though  . Glad to hear that the gas and air was good - I've heard a lot of good things about it. I am a bit wary of the pethidene but will just have to see how it goes on the day!

Woke up feeling rather ill this morning with period type cramps and also an upset stomach. Not sure if it is just an upset stomach or a sign of things to come. I rang the maternity ward just in case and they say it could be some pre labour signs but its difficult to tell. They were so lovely on the phone and I've heard so many good things about the hospital that I'm sure I'll be in safe hands when the time comes. Going to take it fairly easy today though just in case!  

Love to all  
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Chowy

Kylecat


----------



## kylecat

Thanks Patterdale and Chowy for your thoughts - everything seems back to normal today, just think it was a stomach upset although I had some bad pains too! Mind you if the baby came now, it wouldn't matter anyway as I am considered full term - in fact I'd be happy as I really want to see him now! Knowing my luck, he'll be late now!!!  

Chowy - not sure about the positives of vitamin K injection - I will probably just do what the hosp suggests although I think Lou (aweeze) knows a bit about it as I vaguely remember a post from her a while ago.

Patterdale - not long to go now, only half a day - yippee! Bet you are pleased - will give you a chance to have a rest and get last minute things sorted. Hope you have a lovely last day.  

Love to everyone else

Kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Hello!

Chowy/Kylecat - glad you found my birth plan helpful!

re vit k - your baby can have it via injection soon after birth in one dose, or you can opt for the baby to have it orally but this means several doses over a couple of weeks before your baby is fully protected.  it is given to prevent a bllod clotting disorder - without it babies can rarely have brain bleeds.  Some mums opt for the oral administration to avoid the baby having the pain of the injection, but I wanted my baby to be protected straight away and Jasmine didn' even seem to notice the injection

Kylecat - please don't let my unpleasant experience at home scare you -  the only reason it happened was because i had made the decisiont that the discomfort had got to the point where i wanted to be supportedin hospital, but then against my better judgement went back home again which i regretted almost immediately.  glad your labour unit is being so suppotive.

I think it is time we started a sweepstake for you now Kylecat - I'm guessing your little man will be arriving on Wed 15 April and he will weigh 7lb 12oz!

some1

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

kylekat - my guess is tuesday 14th April at 11am....
All the best honey     
Mini x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, great that you only have half a day left to work, how exciting!! Hope you get chance to relax for a few weeks before your little one arrives 

Kylecat, glad you are feeling better. I'm guessing your little man will make an appearance on Tuesday 21st, weighing in at 8lb 2oz 

Hope all our other mums, mums-to-be, bumps and babies are doing okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suzie.b

Kylecat, I'm guessing 21st April at 4.36am weighing 8lb 2oz.  

The oral vitamin K is administered every day once a day - well, that's what I had to do.  There seems to be a bit of evidence suggesting the injection shouldn't be used so I opted for the safest route.  It's annoying to have to remember but once I'd got into the swing of everything (took a good few days), I just gave her it when I got her ready every morning.

Hello to everyone else.

Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## some1

Ooh patterdale please think really carefully before deciding not to have the vit k at all - my mum has nursed babies who have had brain haemorrhages due to vit k deficiency - she saiid it was absolutely heartbreaking.  As for the link between vit k injection and leukemia, this was from a single piece of research in the early 90s which has never been replicated so it is now considered disproven.  Congratlations on starting your maternity leave - its a great feeling isn't it!  and how lovely to not have to go back until next may.  Have you got much organising to do before you baby arrives?

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Thanks for the guesses on time, date and weight!! I do hope he arrives early or on time rather than late!   Glad no one has guessed a large weight such as 11 or 12 lb as I imagine that could be very painful!!!  

Hope you are all having a great weekend and have a very happy Easter   (can't find any easter/choc type icons!)

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Chowy

Hi 

Thanks for the info re Vitamin K, I will google it and have a look too.

Right my guess is 21st April and weight being 7lb 7 oz
I was going to wind you up and put 2 weeks late and 10lb 7 oz, but that would just be cruel.  

Take care and happy waiting

Chowy


----------



## Chowy

HI All

Just had a read of info re vitamin K and thought id send this link as was quite interesting:

http://www.womens-health.co.uk/vitk.asp

Chowy 

/links


----------



## muddypaws

Interesting stuff. Nobody has spoken to me about vit K....mind you I'm beginning to wonder about a variety of things. Nobody has mentioned pelvic floor exercises either. I'm on the iron cos my ferritin levels have got really low and now I'm anaemic...and I feel really yuk. Totally knackered and get out of breath just turning over in bed. Feel really rough and am a bit annoyed with the midwife...she ought to have done blood tests some time ago and this could have been prevented. Apparently takes about 3 weeks to get back to normal so hope the baby doesn't come in next two weeks otherwise I'll be knackered at the birth. 

So my guess for baby kat....17th April weighing 7lb 7oz.  

Muddy x


----------



## Damelottie

News from Orchidsage   

Yes I had my c-section at 37+6 on 24th March and my two beautiful boys were delivered!!! They were 6 12 and 5 lbs
so they were a great weight.

Ahhhhhh - so happy for her xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Ahhhh how lovely .... can't wait to hear names!  Awwwww, congratulations orchidsage xx


----------



## suzie.b

Congratulations Orchidsage.  Great news on your beautiful boys.  Can't wait to see some photos.

love
Suzie
xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Left off the weight - mmm reckon he'llbe 7lb 1oz... 
mini x x


----------



## muddypaws

Great news for Orchid....two little blues...seem to be lots of boys in our group. Looks like Meredith, Jasmine and baby Mud will have lots of potential dates!! How wonderful. 

I don't remember the Spatone thing Lou but will look it up...someone else suggested a liquid iron thing as well but am not sure about taking more than one thing at a time...would it affect the pregaday absorption and wouldn't too much just be excreated anyway?..So far haven't had the constipation that's meant to go with it just the black poop (sorry TMI!!!!!). Maybe it isn't being aborbed? I look a bit bride of dracula at the moment, am pale at best of times but lack of iron makes me look vampish!! Funny really as people keep saying that I look well...makes you wonder how awful I looked beforehand! 

In case it's of interest, found a company that makes baby mattresses to order. As I'm inheriting a moses basket, carrycot and cot I'll need to get three new mattresses and they don't seem to be of standard size. Have attached link below - very reasonable prices too. Mothercare do some but nothing that is the right dimension for my things.

http://www.babymattressesonline.co.uk/products/pram-crib-moses-basket-mattresses/pvc-mesh/any-size-ventilated-safety-mattress-for-product.html

Hope everyone is having a good Easter weekend...

Muddy x

/links


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Muddy I had the problem with the mattress too as my crib is antique, but luckily found somewhere that does WEIRD sizes, put the sheet on it yesterday and lay his little sleeping bag in it-looks so cute.

Muddy remember also to have vitamin c (glass of orange juice) each day to help with the absorbtion of the iron.  Hope your feeling better soon, it does really knock you about doesnt it.

Orchidsage, fantastic news and glad you are all happy and well.  This really is a boys world at the moment isnt it.

Take care all and enjoy Easter weekend.

Chowy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Orchidsage congratulatiosn on the birth of your beautiful twin boys

L x


----------



## going it alone

Orchidsage - Huge congratulations on your double blue bundle. Great weights. Well done for lasting so long. There's def a blue tinge to this thread at the mo. Isn't it great to have so many successes.

I can double Chowy's advice re orange juice with iron. Also remember to avoid dairy at the same time as taking your iron meds. My iron was low but I was in a vicious circle. Low iron can cause heart burn, but orange juice also gave my heart burn. Milk reduced my heart burn but also causes decreased iron absorption. 

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news for orchidsagex x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kylecat's predictions 22/4 7lbs 5 oz


----------



## muddypaws

Have done some more searching on the iron thing. Lots of views that iron tablets are not as good as spatone in terms of absorption of actual iron. Leaflet tells you to take with water and avoid caffeine, antacids, milk and eggs. Have tried to take on empty stomach and will take with apple juice but due to perpetual heartburn am trying to avoid juice a bit as it makes it much worse. Some people do seem to be taking both tablets and spatone, some are taking three tablets a day whereas my GP has prescribed one a day...maybe different products I guess. Some have said that they feel better within a few days but I have to say I'm still feeling pretty rough 10 days in. Have asked midwife to check bloods for liver function as I had a problem three years ago with very similar symptoms. Hope it's not that as that would be pretty dangerous for baby...in fact I'm surprised they never asked about that kind of thing. 

Muddy


----------



## Lou-Ann

Orchidsage, congratulations on the arrival of your little boys   

Muddy, sorry you aren't feeling too good at the moment  . Hope that the iron tablets start to help soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## going it alone

Sorry Patterdale, I don't know if there is a magic cure in the last few weeks. I was in hospital by then so had no choice but to simply rest.

Muddy - I was in the same vicious circle with heartburn and iron. I couldn't stomach orange juice, even though I knew that the vitamin C helps the absorption, which in turn helps the heartburn.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Maya7

Hi loads happening on here...

Have been awol for few days -    my whiplash problem came back big time and I have been in agony for days...3 days without sleep and unable to get comfy anywhere... so have to limit the internet use..

Just wanted to say hope kylecat has good day on 17th ... 7lb 1 oz .... at 17:00 ...  

Big congrats to Orchidsage on safe delivery of her two precious boys ... 

Hope Patterdale and muddy get the energy levels boosted ...  

Maya


----------



## Mifi

Hi guys

I guess Kylecat's baby boy will arrive on 2nd May 7lb 8oz  

Hugs to all bumps and babies   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## suzie.b

Maya, sorry to hear you're suffering whiplash again - thank goodness it's not later in your pg.

Muddy, hope you feel better soon.

Patterdale, as I couldn't stomach much food due to ms, I found that drinking lucozade helped - not too good as it does have high sugar and loads of caffeine but it helped me.  Seemed to help the ms too for some reason.

love
Suzie
xxxxx


----------



## lulumead

lovely to hear about safe arrival of your boys Orchid.     hope they like sleeping at exactly the same time and eating at appropriate intervals  

I guess baby Kylecat will arrive 1 May and weigh 8lb 1oz.

hello other bumps and babes.
xx


----------



## suzie.b

Forgot to say congratulations to you Rose.  What great news.

Suzie
xxx


----------



## some1

Rose - congratulations on joining this thread!!!

Patterdale - sorry to hear that you are feeling so tired and have so much left to do.  I was in a similar situation to you at the end of my pregnancy.  Lou is right accept any offers of help - it is hard for us single mothers by choice but we really do have to start letting others help us and give up some independence.  My best advice to you is to prioritise what work absolutely has to be done before the baby arrives and just work on this, other than that make sure that you are eating well and getting in some relaxation time too so that you can try to build up some energy reserves ready for when your little one arrives.

Orchid - congratulations on the arrival of your twin boys - hope you are getting on alright!

Muddy - hope you are starting to feel better   You mentioned that you are trying to take your iron on an empty stomach - you would probably be better off taking it with something as it can give you a nasty tummy ache otherwise.

Jasmine is having a daytime nap on her own!, without being held !!, in her moses basket!!! hooray!  Going to express some breast milk in a minute, but really enjoying being able to type with 2 hands and without the comedy spelling mistakes  

Some1

xx


----------



## some1

Oh poop - just sterilised my breast pump and managed to melt it (and Jasmin's lovely new bottle/teat)    Only just bought it as well    Back to hand expressing for me then (and sterilising with milton tablets - shouldn't be able to do too much damage that way!!)

Some1

xx


----------



## kylecat

Wow, it's been busy on here!! Thanks for all the baby kylecat predictions - glad none of the weights are too heavy so far! Don't fancy giving birth to a 10lb baby!

Lovely to read Orchidsage's news - congratulations on your twins boys - hope all is going well. 

Some1 - love jasmines new photo - she looks like a happy little soul. Sorry to hear about melting the expressing pump - not good!   Hope I am able to breastfeed - I'm going to give it my best shot anyway!

Muddy - how are the iron tablets going - hope they make a difference as you must be feeling exhausted. 

Maya - hope the whiplash problem sorts itself out soon - must be really uncomfortable what with being pregnant as well.

Patterdale - have texted already today but glad your last day at work has gone well. Im sure now you can take things a bit easier, your energy levels will come back. I found that being able to have a little lie in really helps. It's hard getting up early for work when you've had a terrible nights sleep.

Not had a great few days myself - struck down by a nasty stomach upset sunday morning and since sat night have only eaten a jelly, soup and some crisps! Was not able to keep anything down including fluids but think I'm on the mend now. Got a bit worried sun as baby wasn't moving as much so went into the maternity hosp to be monitored for half an hour. All is fine with baby so thats good! Going to try and eat small amounts now as I don't want to go into labour feeling this weak!

Anyway, love to all
Kylecat xxx

PS - Rose, lovely to see you posting!


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Kylecat sorry you have been feeling so rubbish and glad you are on the mend.

Patterdale I know what you mean re the tiredness but finishing work has helped alot, just knowing that you havent got to be up, washed, dressed and drive to work for a specific time is lovely.  Watch out for bananas as they are hard to digest and they gave me heartburn.

Rose, reallly pleased to see you post and your pic.  Congratulations and best of luck for the forthcoming months.  

Muddy are you feeling any better?  Could you try Vitamin C tablets at the same time as iron, would that work?

Going it Alone, how are the girls doing with potty and knicker's?

   yto everyone

Chowy


----------



## muddypaws

Thanks for thoughts on iron everyone. Went to chemist who said not to take Spatone and iron tabs without asking doc. He said that he didn't think spatone would necessarily be any better and said that maybe I should ask about taking more than one tablet a day. 

Patterdale, maybe an extra boost of iron might help on the tiredness front even though your levels were ok when last tested - if that was more than a couple of weeks ago it might have dropped more. If you are sleeping though do make the most of that...I'd love to be getting better sleep. Hang the housework! 

Kylecat - scary on the stomach upset but well done for getting monitored, must have been a relief. 

Muddy


----------



## aweeze

Patterdale - glad you're feeling a bit better having caught up on some sleep over easter. 

Muddy - In my experience, chemists always send you back to the GP in order to safeguard themselves. I've also found them to be lacking in knowledge when it comes to natural solutions. Have you tried posting on the ask a midwife section on here as it was oink that recommended the spatone to me so she may have experience of whether it can be taken with the iron tabs? 

Kylecat - hope you are feeling better soon. As you say, you'll be needing the energy soon!

Some1 - love the new pic. She is soooo cute! There's a little girl over the road from me and she could almost be Jasmine's twin! 

E has started singing over the weekend and tonight as he was trying to fall asleep, all I could hear over the monitor was "tinkle tinkle ee ee ah". Another that he's been doing is "see-saw marmamore". It's absolutely gorgeous to hear it - makes me go all mushy!

Lou
X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Patterdale - must be nice to have left for mat leave now - thinking of you honey    

Lou - E sounds so adorable!!! I know I'm hormonal at the mo - but that just melted my heart...  

Kylekat - how you doing honey 

Hello to all the bumps and babies....     

Mini x x


----------



## winky77

Hello bumps and babes!! 

I've not been on this thread for a while and so much to catch up on!!  

Orchardsage.....fab news on the safe arrival of the twins....can't wait to see some cute pics !! 

Kylekat.....here's my prediction for babyKat.....20th April 11.20am.....7lb 10oz.....  so close !!! 

Muddy/ Patterdale.....I hope you two are having better luck on the energy front!  

Aweeze...wish we had sounds posting on here as wud love to hear little E singing !! 

Some1 and Susie....the new baby pics are just too cute for words !!! 

Rose.....hurrah you can post on here ....hope I can soon! 

lol

..Winky


----------



## Maya7

Rose - am soo delighted at your news!!!!  congratulations!!!  It has seriously helped me feel brighter    I can only manage one thread at the minute so havent caught up on the others...

I have managed to get some sleep in last couple of days ... I dont know how I managed three nights without so much as 1 minute's sleep... I was at the point of going to hospital and asking for gas and air!!  I had an emergency prescription from out of hours GP for Ibuleve gel... its not recommended for pregnancy but the strength is low so it can be prescribed in severe cases ... I had emergency physio and saw an osteopath who has helped somewhat ... The physio told me he hadnt seen anyone so bad ... the extra weight i'm carrying up front and with all that Relaxin coursing about, put me in a bad way... I ended up getting upset in boots when i went in to look for a collar to help me to sleep - the sales girl said I shouldnt be taking the gel (two Gps and a pharmacist OKd it) and although I know she has no idea what shes on about I stopped using it and am a bit worried    I have a permanent cool pack strapped to me to take down the inflammation... Feeling a bit sorry for myself as i had ordered the pram and cant even open the box!  I also wanted to do baby stuff on my week off and I havent been able to think beyond the pain.  Am going back to Dublin tomorrow and may see my own GP to see if she will give me some time off work to recover...

sorry for   post ... 
Maya


----------



## going it alone

Hi all, 
sorry but another quickie from me.

Maya - always worth visiting your GP. I was in agony with my hips for the last week before the bubs arrived. I was in hosp by then and went for a walk in the middle of the night, ended up at the nurses station in floods of tears. They prescribed codeine which is totally safe and worked wonders. Which bits of you hurt? How do you sleep. I found one of the long sausage pillow worked well, even took it into hosp with me. It went between my knees to release pressure in my hips, under my bump to support it and then I cuddled it between my arms, which supported my upper arm, opening my ribcage allowing me to breathe more easily. The nurses found it hilarious in hosp. Not knowing my situation, they thought it was a man substitute!!!

Aweeze- how cute is E?!?!

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Maya  , hope you manage to get some pain relief and time off work from your GP, and start to feel a bit better soon  

Lou, E's singing sounds really cute 

Some1, your new pic of Jasmine is gorgeous  

Patterdale, hope you are feeling less tired now that you have finished work  

Hope everyone else is okay  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## aweeze

winky77 said:


> Aweeze...wish we had sounds posting on here as wud love to hear little E singing !!


Funny you should say that . After I had had sat listening to it for about 10 mins, I realised I had a voice recorder on my phone. By the time I had set it up to record from the monitor, he'd fallen asleep so I missed out but if he does it again, I will be ready!!

No singing tonight - it was his first day back with his childminder having not seen her for 3 weeks due to her being on holiday. He howled when I left him with her - it broke my heart to see his mouth saying "mummy" as I drove off. He's never done that before. I guess he didn't want me to leave him tonight when I put him in his bed as he sobbed and clung to me - very unusual for him.

Maya - sounds like you're having a rough time. I would go with the doctors hun. An in pain, tired mummy is not going to do bubs any good either. As you've said it's low strength and the area of absorption is not directly around the bump so if it helps and the dr's have endorsed it's use, I'd go with them over a shop assistant. Codeine or co-codamol is also a good suggestion from Sam. Hope you can feel some improvement soon.

Lou
X


----------



## lucky26

Hey, I hope its ok to jump in!! The lovely aimeegaby gave me this link!! 

I am 26, nearly 5months pregnant having used a sperm donor and single! And was hoping to chat with other single women in similar situation!! Sooo HI!!! Xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, glad that you have regained a little energy to do the jobs that need doing before baby arrives 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## muddypaws

Ooh Maya you poor thing! Hope that the pain eases a bit more...you should definitely have time off work and rest up.  

Went to GP yesterday cos I felt so ill. Nothing seems to be a problem and blood tests for liver etc all seem OK but my protein is low? Was knackered and got home at 5pm and went to bed for three hours! Maybe it's just normal but did feel rather peculiar. Still, just one more day at work...yippee!! 

E sounds so cute Lou! 

Patterdale, glad you have a bit more energy...maybe rest is the only answer.

Saw someone from my antenatal class by chance yesterday and she told me that the girl who had previously had a stillbirth had her new baby by c section at 34 weeks, nearly 6llbs...great weight for that age! Sounds like all is good with her so that's brill news...she had a boy. Men everywhere ....just a bit young for me!

Muddy


----------



## going it alone

I had mine at 34 wks and Amelie was 5lb 15oz, she was nicknamed bruiser when I was pg because the scans showed that she was going to be big!! She still is. Enjoy your mat leave and MAKE THE BEST OF IT!!! As I have told you all before, I went into hospital three days into my mat leave with only plaster on the walls of the nursery, no carpet or skirting boards! My mum and dad did everything for me. I had the babies on a Thursday. The paediatrician came to see us on the Friday and told me not to worry, that we wouldn't be going home until we were all ready. My dad was buying the nursery furntiture on the Saturday morning and my mum came to visit me. We had to ring him to tell him to hurry up because we were coming home that afternoon!

I have been trying potty training this week, making the best of the Easter Holidays. Libby doesn't want to know so is back in nappies. Amelie has been in knickers since Saturday. She has only had three accidents, doesn't need reminding any more and I even had a dry night with her Tuesday night! I am so proud of her, she's been a dream. I'll try Libby again in a couple of months.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Damelottie

Ooooh - so much to catch up on

Mmm - I think Baby Kylecat will arrive on 2nd May (my 40th birthday  ) and will be 7lb 7oz

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Sam, great that Amelie has taken to using the potty and has gone through the night too . Hope that Libby follows suit soon 

Muddy, great that you are starting your maternity leave. Hope that you are not feeling so tired over next few weeks so that you can get any jobs that need doing, done before little one arrives 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## some1

Patterdale - reading your post has made me feel all excited for you.  It is such a surreal feeling looking at an empty crib and knowing that pretty soon a tiny little person that you made is going to be lying in it!  Hope you get on okay putting the cot together.  Have you got anyone to help you decorate your lounge, if not, just you be careful if you climb up any ladders !!

Muddy - congratulations on starting your maternity leave - now you can forget any work stress and just concentrate on you and your little one !  Hope you are not still feeling poorly  

Hello Lucky26 - welcome to the thread, glad you managed to find it!

Some1

xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Patterdale: The cot bed, well you will probably need 3 people to put it together if it is anything like mine.  We thought there were bits missing, but found out later there weren't, we 3 normally intelligent adults with an ok level of common sense were well and truly stumped.  I went back to the shop and looked at the already put together one and Dad printed extra instructions off internet, shame they were not in English.  Also as the base is in the highest position for new born, we have found that to move the base down to either of the other 2 positions you have to take the whole thing apart again   Well is looks lovely now    Best of luck, just make sure you have help at hand and possibly a wall to bang your head against.

Muddy - put your feet up because you dont have to go to work on Monday, yeah!  I must admit im not too good at the putting my feet up thing, but am wondering how I found time for going to work.  

Welcome to Lucky 26, glad you found us.

Chowy


----------



## Maya7

Hi all -  thanks for the sympathy   ... Still in pain but was given a couple of days of low dose valium to take the edge off so am bit dopier than usual (never had it before) and more importantly given a sick line for work (never had one of them before either).  Hoping to wake up and have miracle cure and no pain and time off work to chill... 

Sam - I have one of the 'man substitute' pillows ... sadly it doesnt make me a cup of tea though ... its being very supportive though so shouldnt complain!

I can feel the nesting excitement building up with the nursery preparations...   good luck with that>

Welcome to lucky26  


Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Maya so sorry that you are in such pain, really hope that the valium etc helps
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Kylecat, I'm guessing a 24 April 09 baby weighing in at 8lb 2 oz, with lots of hair!  

Maya, hope the valium is helping, if only to give you a chance to sleep.   

Going it alone, congrats on your success story   and lets hope Libby gets it next time around.  My poppet is still not potty trained at 3 years, 2 months - will be giving it another go once we get back to the UK next week.  I am so over changing nappies!!

Muddy, hope maternity leave brings you much less stress than going to work has done over the past several months.   

Lou, so sweet to hear your wee man is singing himself to sleep - what a cutie.  

Lucky26, welcome, and congratulations on your bump!  

Hope everyone else is doing really well - so many babies on the way, it's just brilliant to see this community grow.  I heard via a mutual friend of a woman I met while TTC my first bub - at the time she was pregnant with her first.  She is now onto her fourth pregnancy, using the same donor (although one bub was lost at 38 weeks, so she has two little ones and one on the way).  I am in awe!  

A-Mx


----------



## kylecat

Hi girls!

Am getting a little scared looking at my ticker so going to ignore it for now!!!  

Thanks for all the good wishes and weight/date estimates! I'm going to go for the 29th April myself as although my due date is the 27th (next mon) I think he will be late!

Rose - glad you found some jeans which are more comfortable - sounds like there's some bargains to be had! I remember feeling quite bloated myself in those early weeks. Not long until your scan now!

Indekiwi - hope you are enjoying your holiday down under - I read the weekend thread and see you are in Sydney. It's my fave city - was there backpacking 10 years ago and we lived in Cremorne on the North shore for 3 months, it was great fun and I often think back to those days! I am amazed about the lady you know who is now onto her fourth pregnancy - I think that's so brave.

Well done Sam on the potty training - must be really hard to do with two on the go - I am in total awe of you!!

Patterdale, Chowy and Muddy - hope you girls are enjoying maternity leave and the thought that there is no need to get up early tommorrow! Have you got any exciting plans for this week?

Lou - loved the story of Ellis singing - thats so sweet. It won't be long and he'll be talking non stop and you'll have trouble getting a word in edgeways!

Maya - so glad that you are feeling a bit better with the tablets you've been given. I expect you are sleeping better now - I do hope so!

Some1 - hope Jasmine is doing well - her new photo is gorgeous!

No sign of baby yet for me. I do get period type pains at night so maybe that is a sign things could happen. I am not able to eat much at the moment as don't seem to have a big appetite so it's little and often. My best friend is coming down tonight for a few days from the north of england so I hope nothing kicks off whilst she is here! But you never know. She is 6 months pregnant too so it would be a bit of an eye opener for her I am sure! I an getting nervous about the birth and whether baby will be OK etc - I think thats just normal. I met up with some friends yesterday and we didn't talk much about babies or giving birth - it was lovely to talk about other things like holidays etc. I think from now onwards I am going to try and think about other things and just deal with it when it happens!  

Anyway love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Ooh Kylecat - one week to go ! so excited for you!!

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

how exciting kylecat...enjoy the last few days before you become two  

xx


----------



## lucky26

Thank u for all the welcomes!!! 

Ok I have maybe a bit of a strange question!! In the morning my lower tummy (not a full tummy bump yet boohoo) is reall round and hard and tight and I have this overwhelming urge to really really stretch out, but when I start it feels like its pulling so I stop!! Did anyone else have this and is it ok to stretch up? Also when did people get proper bumps? I know everyone is different, but my bump is still below belly button and I'm 5months, thought I'd have proper round bump by now? And at a meeting today I mentioned I was pregnant and everyone was shocked saying they'd never have guessed!!! I WANT A BIG BUMP!!! Lol!! Xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello my lovely bumps and babies... how are we all doing??

Kylekat - not long now honey.... getting excited for you       
Patterdale - saying that not long either... this is going to be such a busy thread soon - looking forward to the baby pictures x x
lucky - am sure the big bump will come along soon honey...     
Rose - so good to see you here x x
Sam great news re potty training - am sure we'll all be asking for tips sometime in the future x
LadyL - honey how are you?  how's little alfie?  Hope the sickness has clamed a bit for you x x 
Muddy take care and relax now you're on your maternity leave     
Maya how are you??
Some1 - Jasmine is a cutieeee
hi to SuzieB and lou - loving the photos...
Take care hi to everyone - apologies if I've missed anyone out - its not intentional.... just brain is all a mush with this cyclogest...
Take care mini x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news Rose - hey - I'd be taking pictures too... xx x


----------



## Maya7

Hi  

Can only manage short bursts on computer ... Still in pain but at least can sleep for a couple of hours at a time so thats a big plus.. keeping up the physio...

Hope you're taking things easy kylecat ... am sure you're getting very excited at this stage .. 

Muddy and Patterdale - hope you're enjoying mat leave... 

Lucky - try to relax about the bump... everyone is different and it is really one case where size doesnt matter ... I thought I was big and looking pg but I did have a few people think I was just getting a bit fat... I have noticed a change in the past few weeks so the 6 mth mark made a difference.  

Rose - I had notions of knitting too but have put it down to hormone rush!!  Hope you follow it up... i remember knitting a cardi for my baby brother 27 years ago!!! It was precious...

A friend had given me some white babygrows a while ago and i decided to wash them to freshen them (I know she washed them but dont know what detergent she uses) ... i have a cute little line of clothes drying on baby hangers and it looks so sweet - it made me go all goey ...

Hi to everyone posting - hope all is going well


Maya


----------



## muddypaws

Hi all,

Lots of news and thoughts on here! Kylecat, not long now...hope you are excited, I can't wait. Never imagined that I'd be at this stage wishing it away but have had my fill of being full and just want bubba to arrive.....my feet, ankles and legs are so swollen that I can only wear flip flops and mules - quite uncomfortable all round really. So far not much relaxation has been had. Have had two NCT classes and have to say that they have been great...so much better than the NHS ones. Met some lovely women, have a great teacher and have had much more time to think about birth plan and all the various things that I need to know about...lots of time for debate and consideration. Have been to see the maternity unit and am now planning on a water birth if the room is free when needed. Feeling more empowered about the birth now too. My buggy is arriving on Friday....thank goodness, was getting worried it would come after bubs. Have also had a complete rethink about bedroom and cots/moses baskets and all that. Have to get everything in the one room and realising that bubs will not be in moses basket for six months (der... ) now know that I need to get the cot now and rearrange the furniture. So, yet another decision; which type to go for? That will be the task for the few spare days I have...that'll be tomorrow and Friday then. My stepfather irritated me by being his usual g*t self and telling me I was making a high risk decision by getting a car seat from a friend only two weeks before due date and generally being a pompous ass about it. Grrrrrr   I note he hasn't offered to buy me anything to help in that regard....

Anyway, now am worried so been looking at car seats...flipping eck they're expensive! Any tips on car seats and cots...

Just in case anyone is thinking of real nappies...Asda have Bambino Mio at great price....cheapest I've seen. John Lewis have special offer on them too at the moment..birth to potty pack for £150 instead of £225; they also have special offer on BT monitors. Mothercare have offer on Phillips sterilisers (£16.66 instead of £25 for the Avent II). 

Anyway, enough of me. Patterdale and Chowy...hope you are doing well and getting excited. Welcome to Lucky...
Lots of   to Rose for your increasing hormones - all looking good. Maya, hope valium is working.

Muddy


----------



## kylecat

Just a short post to catch up with everyone - lovely to hear all your news! I am with you on those swollen ankles Muddy, although they've only started to swell during the last 5 days so I've been quite lucky!

Maya - glad you are feeling just a little bit better now.

Rose - loving the new photo which says 3+ weeks - it shows those hormone levels are rising well so that's excellent news. So pleased for you!  

Hi to everyone else - Patterdale, Chowy, Lou, Sam, Some1 and Indekiwi! Thanks Mini and Lulu for your lovely messages. 

Only 5 days to go as you can see - baby's head is down fairly low making it uncomfortable to walk so can't be long now! Can only do little things during the day as I am tired and not sleeping too well. Hopefully he won't be too late as I just want to meet him now!

Love to all
Kylecat xxx

PS - I have asked Patterdale to post on my behalf when the event occurs!


----------



## going it alone

Just a real quickie from me, yet again.

Muddy -For your car seat, do you want the kind that you carry baby around in at first or are you going straight to a fixed, bigger one.  I couldn't get a travel system for twins so bought separate buggy and car seats. I bought the kind that goes from birth to 4 years, a Britax First Class Si. It's nice because it can be tilted as they sleep, or made more upright. They are over two years old, have had lots of use and are wearing well.

Kylecat - Sounds VERY promising to me. I had their heartbeats monitored everyday when I was in hospital. The midwives would ask me where to put the sensors as I remembered where they went. One day Amelie's sensor picked up her heartbeat fine, but Libby was harder to find. I thought nothing of it. Libby was lower down than usual, and I had them the next day!

Love to all

Sam x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps....

Just a quick message as have been surfing for an hour and have quite a bit of work to do this morning before I drive back up to Scotland !!!  Naughty me   

I get so excited when I read this thread......real butterflies in the stomach excited!!.....it is kind of my end of rainbow thread....   hopefully I will be on it soon! 

Kylecat......oh my gawd....tis is so close now !!!!  I can't wait to hear the news....even if I have failed in my prediction!! 

lol to everyone else.....

..Winky


----------



## Chowy

Hi Everyone

Sorry not posted for a few days, just been feeling rather naff.  Alot of pain in abdomen, stomach upset, teary (even broke down in tears when collected new car on Tue), not sleeping well and Monday even thought 'here we go'.  Consultant yesterday at hospital said in 2 weeks time they would look at doing a sweep to try and start me.  Scan showed growth all ok.  Any one else feeling like this?

Kylecat only a matter of days now isn't it.  

Muddy glad you are getting more important things done now, instead of that horrible work thing    Im wondering how I found the time to go to work.  Car seats, always try in your car before you buy and as Lou has explained stear away from 2nd hand car seats as even if there is not child in them and the car they are in has even a minor accident there could be non visible damage which would make the car seat unable to protect the child when in it. I looked at the Britax birth - 4 and it goes rear facing initially and I didnt feel it felt stable enough in that position in my car, but it may do in others.  Halfords have just had a good deal on car seats, not sure its still on.  I have the Maxi Cosie which also fits on my Quinny Buzz pushchair.  previously I have always reccommended Britax to people, but the Maxi cosie seems to be very popular now too.  Cot: I got mine from a small shop where they have factory seconds, but you would never tell, that was a saving of approx £100, and it came with mattress, I just paid the extra £20 to upgrade from foam to spring.  mattress is the only other thing that you should not have 2nd hand, that and obviously the car seat.

Hope that helps.  Can I just say that I only know info such as the above as I was a children's nanny for 15 years prior to my current career, otherwise I would be going in blind as well.

I had a Vertbaudet catalogue this morning and new customers get a £15 discount on orders over £20, postage is £3.99.  Just add Order Code: 6161 and Advert code: VDV013.  My order is in already.

Oh quick question re baby record books, has any one seen or used the following:
*My Baby and Me: A Journal for the Single Parent - Judith Levy; Hardcover
*My Mother and Me: A Memory Scrapbook for Kids (Memory Scrapbooks for Kids) - Jane Drake; Paperback

If so what did you think, are they worth buying or not.

Im going to have a sit down now for 5 minutes, but   to all.

chowy


----------



## MistyLake

Hello Everyone!

I feel that I need to start posting here, as I have been reading the board for some time, and have been to 3 socials, so some of you already know me. So HELLO EVERYBODY, GOOD TO TALK AND SHARE STORIES!
I am 26 weeks pregnant, and due to deliver 1st August, I have the same dates as Maya.
Chowy - Sorry to hear that you are feeling so rough. It will all be over soon, and you will have a beautiful reward.
Patterdale - Sorry about your furbaby (don't know who that is) but i am presuming that it is not your actual baby! I hope all the tests turn out to be normal.
Rose - Congratulations, I think we met in warwick and spoke only briefly. I was sitting opposite you.
Winky - Thanks for your email.
Muddy - I know how you feel about all these decisions, I like the way you phrase this as I feel the same. The whole process takes several days for me too. 
Maya - sorry that you are laid up. If it is any consolation I have on going nose and sinus problems which make every breath I take smell like an animal has died up my nose!
Hello to everyone else!

MistyLake x


----------



## Maya7

Hi there

Quick post again ... 

Hope you had good meeting about the job, Lou ... I thought I was a night bird but you beat me there ...

Nice to see you posting Misty ... I was wondering where you  - and my child's twin - had gone  

Winky - so nice to see you posting here ... hope you're soon a regular..

Rose - thanks for the journal references... I did look in the early stages but I too found myself quite sensitive and couldnt buy anything... I did buy a blank book (you know the ones with the magnetic strip to close them and a mini folder in the back) and I have started early practicising embarrasing my son by writing soppy things in it  

 chowy... you are getting close to D-day so its only natural you will feel so many things, including a bit upset.  Be good to yourself and indulge yourself for a few days with anything that makes you happy.

Kylecat, things seem to be lining up nicely   .. take care

Sam - hope the pottytraining is advancing...

Hope the cot is going up easily, Patterdale ... 

Is LL ok?  Havent seen any posts recently.  Hope everything is going ok...

 to all the others reading the thread  


Maya


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lou congratulations on getting another job and the hrs that suit you both!!


----------



## muddypaws

Lou, brill news on the job...what a relief for you. 

Chowy - this last month is a killer  . I understand how you feel. It gets more and more difficult to move around, everything is uncomfortable and I keep dropping things too. Bending over is painful, so dropping things is a bit of a problem! Everything is swollen too. It does make you emotional   and I understand the feeling rough....mine is partly due to low iron but just being heavily pregnant is tiring. I just want to meet my bubba   now and it is a waiting game...yet again! It is a bit scary too....whilst I can't wait to have my little bundle, I do still worry about all sorts of things, which makes you more emotional too. Give me a call if you want to chat...I'll pm you my number.  

Well, thanks for ideas about equipment. Went for the car seat that fits with my travel system and it arrived this morning....haven't opened it yet and tried it in the car but that will be a job for later...when I'm in a co-ordinated mood! My friends car seat will go into my step-dad's car...only accepting second hand as it's from someone I know well. Have ordered new mattresses for my carrycot and moses basket (both second hand)...think I let people know about the website where you can get them made to measure (baby mattresses online). Rather handy as some just aren't standard...not to mention it's a bit cheaper anyway than the mothercare alternatives - though probably only if you order more than one given the postage. I'll let you know what they're like. With cot, I've seen a couple I like...saw the Takely and am thinking of that one or a Mama and Papas Baby Metro Cot or Toys R Us Anna Cot. My buggy is arriving today....so exciting! Might have to take the cats out in it to practice....not sure they will comply though!! They are annoyed with me cos I've started to shut them out of the bedroom at night. 

Rose, with books I have to say that I have found most books annoying in some way. Miriam is a bit strict about food etc and you'd never have any treats if you followed her diet plan! There's always stuff about partners and I just miss those bits out. Have to say I've also found most of the US books on single mothering by choice equally nauseating. As for journals, haven't thought about that at all...may do once bubs has arrived but so far as times have been a bit tough this year, I haven't wanted to record things. I'll probably get something or maybe hope someone buys me something, to put pics and scans and other IVF info into. I would just take things steadily at this point and enjoy the wonderful knowledge of being pregnant. Look forward to the scan next week and try to relax....ha, she says being so unrelaxed herself! 

Misty...glad you are posting here now. 

Kylecat...hope you are managing OK...

Had my 37 week check yesterday and baby is head down and engaged and in a good position apparently, though not for easy walking it has to be said...John Wayne move over, I can swagger with the best of them! Washed my baby stuff yesterday...so cute drying on the line! At least it was until I got attacked by three bees! My flipping neighbours have a hive and this year, the bees are aggressive. GREAT! Have asked them to move the hive cos I can't be chased out of my garden and risk baby getting stung. Had same problem two years ago and it was a nightmare cos took me about 3-4 weeks to work out where they were coming from and spent a week of annual leave when it was boiling hot not able to go in the garden. The country has it's downsides! Hey ho.

Love to all.

Muddyblob x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Patterdale - hope the test for your gorgeous fur baby come out all clear x x x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Girls,

Does anyone have the hynobirthing book and CD that they wouldn't mind lending me if I cover postage back and forth? Seems quite hard to get hold of and is quite expensive on Amazon, not to mention dispatched from the US for the cheapest version and this likely to take time. Can't find it in any shops in my area.

Also, has anyone heard from Tommie? She must have had her baby by now.

Muddy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

mudy if no one on here has maybe ask on the Gay and lesbian thread as Gina -Ember's mum(snagglepat) is a teacher of it and a doula


----------



## going it alone

Hi all

So many of us are getting very close to meeting our little ones, it's wonderful. I can't wait to hear the announcements as the bumps turn into babies.

Lou - great news on getting yourself a new job. It must have been scary for a while. You're lucky that Ellis responds to your voice over the monitor. I use my best teacher voice and that doesn't always work - strength in numbers me thinks! I don't how I can control over 30 9 year olds, from a tough area, with just a look, but twin toddlers just laugh at me and run away.

Patterdale - Hope the test results on your furbaby come back with an all clear. I did panic when I read Min's post on the top of the page.

Muddy - I had the Ikea fixed sided, but moveable bottomed, wooden cot. It was cheap and has be a great cot. It's one of the long list of things I'll be putting on ebay as soon as I can be bothered to get my paypal verified. 

The potty training is going brilliantly with Amelie thanks for asking. I've put her in pull ups at night but have called them night time knicker and she has only wet them twice in almost a fortnight. She doesn't even wake in the night to use the toilet. Her sister on the other hand... not ready so I'll wait til she is before I try again. It's not something I want to push until she's ready.
On a personal note, I've just booked my tickets for my graduation in July. I got quite emotional when my mum said that it'll be nice that my children will be there for this one. Unfortunately they can't come into the cermony so I'm hoping to ask my cousin to come down to Northampton for the day and babysit during the ceremony. I so want to have my photo taken with my cap and gown on, with the girls.

Anyway, I'm off to bed
Love to all
Sam xx


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Just catching up on all the news - congratulations sam on your forthcoming graduation, a photo of you and the girls sounds lovely!

Chowy - hope you are feeling a little better - these last few weeks are so tiring and tough.  

Lou - great news on the new job/position - I am so pleased for you and it must be a weight off your mind.  

Muddy - I have the maggie Howell CD and you are more than welcome to it after baby has arrived but it may be a little too late for you then?

Patterdale - texted earlier but really hoping your little dog is ok?

Looks like most of the baby kylecat predictions are wrong! I have a feeling either lulu, full moon or ladylottie may be right!  

I had a couple of strange symptoms on friday at my midwife appt - protein in urine and some blurry vision. So she took some bloods and there was a slight abnormality in my liver function? So yesterday and today I have been to the day unit of the maternity hosp to be monitored and to have more bloods taken. Baby is fine and I had a trace for half an hour which showed good movements etc. My ALT levels have now come down a bit and are only just outside the normal range, although they took more bloods today. It is nothing serious and they have been superb at the hosp and have really looked after me and monitored me. The maternity unit is amazing and all the staff are so lovely - now I just want this baby to come but I bet he'll be late!!!!!!!  

Anyway - will sign off now - lots of love to everyone!  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## winky77

will be thinking of you Kylecat !!  The hospital and staff sound lovely which must be such a reassurance. Who are you having with you at the birth?.....apart from all the FFers in our 'virtual' capacity that is !! 

Wishing you a smooth and easy labour.....
..Winky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Kylecat- Glad that things are ok- he'll come when he is good and ready he must be comfy in there!!


Sam I also think the idea of a family photo is fantastic

Hope all the other mums, mums-to-be and babes are doing well and enjoying some sunshine
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Kylekat - soooooooo excited for you honey.  all the best - thinking of you x x 
Looking forward to Patterdale's updates!
Take care mini x


----------



## kylecat

Thanks JJ1, Mini and Winky! 

I am OK - a few niggly pains on and off at the moment but this could go on for days!  

My mum is coming with me to the hospital when it all kicks off - my parents have been wonderful over the last few days taking me to and from the hospital. Not sure what I'd have done without them!  

Thanks girls  

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Mifi

Kylecat

Thinking of you, hopefully it won't be too much longer   Its so nice your mum will be with you for the big event that is special  

Big hugs to all bumps and babies   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Kylecat!!

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie

Thinking of you so much Kylecat and loads of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Kylecat, not long till you meet your little man!!! Glad that your parents have been there to support you over the last couple of days. Good luck, thinking of you and looking forward to hearing that your son has arrived 

Lou, well done on getting another job that you can fit around you and E.

Muddy and Chowy, sorry that you have both been feeling uncomfortable  

Patterdale, hope that the tests on your furbaby come back ok  

Sam, congratulations on your graduation . Having your girls there will make it all the more special 

Hope all other bumps, babies, moms and moms-to-be are okay 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou girls for all your good luck wishes - it means a lot!  

Rose - your symptoms sound very promising and I'll be thinking of you Wednesday when you go for your scan. How exciting! 

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Kylecat lots of luck, will be thinking of you and looking forward to the happy news!!!

Patterdale hope you dogs tests are nothing to worry about  

Lou a little late but loved to hear about E singing, very cute!

Hi to all bumps and babies
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7

Hi

Kylecat - things are really starting to move for you... wishing you all the very best for your baby's smooth entry into the world..

Rose - so exciting coming up to the scan ... I remember the first time I saw the little life in me, I was so emotional... pack a few tissues with you  

Havent been in great form recently... almost three weeks of pain and no sign of recovery in sight; its really pulling me down   ... a good dose of anti inflammatories and pain killers could sort me out but have to rely on physios who dont seem to be able to do anything... I have a hospital appointment tomorrow so will see if there is anything they can do for me...

Muddy - will PM you about the Cs

Maya


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, hope that the tablets help your furbaby. Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Patterdale - I do hope everything is OK with doggy. Love and eartwiddles from us. Good luck with the scan tomorrow.

Maya -    so sorry you're still suffering hun. If its any help - I've never found any physios remotely useful with my back/neck problems BUT I see an osteopath who is brilliant. That seems to help for me. As well as taking fairly strong anti-inflammatories but of course we can't   . You have my full sympathy  

Kylecat - Hope you're OK today  

Rose - I seem to remember it was a few weeks before my sickness kicked in. Good luck at the scan  

Chowy, Muddy, MistyLake, Aweeze, GIA, Some1, and Susie   

My doula is coming round tomorrow. Looking forward to that  . Really hoping tho that I can access the hardship fund to pay for it - I'll struggle if not  . 
Been eating some amazing vanilla and cherry ice-cream from Tesco. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

LL xxx


----------



## indekiwi

Rose, stop panicking!!! You have been taking so many pills, potions and eating so healthily that I really doubt that your bub is going to notice the difference!  Though it might have a definite taste for fish when it arrives in due time!     Remember, there are thousands and thousands of women who wouldn't even realise they were pregnant by this stage and would be consuming bottle after bottle of their favourite tipple and eating out of MacDonalds.  Hope your scan fills you with confidence - and joy!  
  


A-Mx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose - I'm with inde - you've been really looing after yourself and I honestly expect that you've been getting your nutrition from your diet too..... Just think of all those who fall pregnant without knowing and go on to have very healthy babies...
Take care mini x x


----------



## lulumead

hi rose - it's only natural to worry but I think you are probably the healthiest person on here, you have really be good at taking supplements and looking after yourself...I'm with Inde too, loads of people get ******, eat crap and smoke, and still have healthy babies. Not that I'm advocating this!! I know my friend didn't even take folic acid with her second, just kept forgetting and eat lots of bad food but baby is all good.  Did you watch the programme where they talked about the battle between mum and baby in the early months, it was basically saying that baby sucks all the nutrients it needs and if there is something lacking that's when mum gets ill...so basically our bodies are designed to nourish them first.  I'm sure this must be why some women crave coal and dirt etc...something lacking in body that baby wants!

Hope your scan is great...when is it?  Can't be long now, although must seem like an age.

Hello other bumps and babies...hope you're all doing ok, and those who were feeling poorly are a bit better.
I spent the afternoon with a 3 month old, giving her a bottle and nuzzling her against my ovaries so that she could pass on some magic to my eggs ;-)

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rose  I am sure that you'll be fine, you are eating a normal healthy diet?  Best of luck with the scan
L x


----------



## Chowy

Rose

Good luck with scan and do stop worrying re supplements, I take the pregacare with omega 3 oil too but alot of people say that it is a case of it being in the mind as if you are deficient over the counter supplements will not up your intake enough.  You are eating a healthy diet and thats what counts, it has only been 2 weeks, you are back on track now so please think positive thoughts.  

Hi everyone else   

Patterdale im sorry to hear that you have the stress of a poorly fur baby, they are so close to our hearts that it is awful when they are poorly isn't it?  My little boy was poorly last year for 4 months and all tests came back fine.  In the end he was put on Hills Sensitive Stomach food and turned the corner just 2 days afterwards.  He has put on lots of weight and now looks lovely and healthy again.  Lets home that the pet insurance comes up trumps.  

Right im going to see what if anything I fancy for tea, had awful heartburn 3-6 today, had to make myself sick for it to eventually go as nothing else was helping (not even ice cream and gavisgon).  Now scared to eat in case it brings it back  .

Take care all

 Chowy


----------



## going it alone

That sounds familiar. I was having to make myself sick everynight for a few weeks before I was out on losec. Its a tablet that reduces the amount of acid that the stomach makes, instead of neutralising the excess once it's made. My consultant put me on it so it's safe for pg ladies, worth a thought. 

Rose - as the others have said, a healthy diet ids the important but, supplements are exactly that, supplementing, not replacing a healthy diet.There is so much folic acid added to food nowadays that you'll be fine. As many of the others have said, only 50% of pregnancies are planned and therefore, only 50% of women are taking FA at this stage, let alone eating as healthily as you.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## Damelottie

Hope you feel better soon Chowy xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

chowy hope the heartburn goes

L x


----------



## kylecat

Hi everyone! Sorry if there's not many personals today - feeling a little bit scared as it looks like things may be on their way. 

Had mild contractions all through last night lasting 20-30 seconds every 15 or so minutes. They have stopped today (apart from the odd twinge) but getting a few more now. Also lost my 'plug' or whatever you call it about an hour ago!

I'm sure I'll be fine but knowing that things may kick off tonight is a bit scary! Oh well, there's no going back now!!!  

Chowy and Maya - hope you both feel better soon.  

Rose - hope all went well with the scan. 

Patterdale - lovely to chat earlier - you are always so calm (unlike me!)  

Love to all
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayyyyyy all the best kylekat...      
Take care not long now until you meet your baby boy..
Mini x x


----------



## lulumead

Wishing you a painfree labour  

Sounds like you will see you little one very soon - how exciting.  Don't worry, your body is designed to do this so I'm sure nature will take over and all will be well.

sending lots of positive    

xx

PS if you can just hold out til friday then I win the sweepstake  ....although wouldn't wish a labour that long on you!


----------



## indekiwi

Kylecat,      Labour is something that gets described to women but I don't think many (if any) first timers "get it" until it actually happens.  For a natural labour, your body really just takes over and does its job, whether you're interested in going along for the ride or not!    It is a very instinctive thing in many senses and I hope you sail through a smooth delivery and have a positive memory of the experience and of meeting your poppet that will last throughout your life.    Reading your post now makes me very nostalgic, and although labour is not generally painless, I envy you this moment - having my son was the most extraordinary thing I have ever done in my life to date, and if I could turn back the clock to those hours again from time to time, pain or no pain, I promise you I would.    Good luck honey, and remember, every contraction brings your newborn son a little closer to being in your arms.     

A-Mx


----------



## julianne

oh wow kylecat, good luck, and we look forward to photos very soon!


----------



## Betty-Boo

Yayyy Rose - brilliant news honey!!!  That's come round so quick - seems like yesterday when both me and winky were in prague and winky received your text with the bfp!!
Take care mini x x


----------



## julianne

Rose I would, the not knowing will drive you crazy otherwise!


----------



## kylecat

Thankyou Mini, Lulu, indekiwi, Julianne, Cem and Rose for your kind messages!  

Rose - so glad to read that all went well at your scan - that's wonderful news! 

Love Kylecat xxx


----------



## some1

Rose - congratulations on your scan today - am thrilled for you!  Now you can start to really believe that this is happening!!

Kylecat - so exciting to hear that things seem to be getting started for you!  Indekiwi is exactly right - you are about to have such a special experience - try to 'enjoy' it as much as you can!  It sounds like you have a really good team at your hospital - they will take good care of you.  Your little one is on his way !!! 

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all good!

Some1

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Good luck Katie - look forward to hearing your good news soon  

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

Great news about the scan Rose - brilliant news.

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

And congratulations Rose - thought I'd said it here but then remembered that Felix told me earlier she'd had a text from you, so we congratulated you together from my hotel room...and then I forgot I needed to say it online as well   

Wonderful news, so very pleased for you
Suitcase
x


----------



## going it alone

Kylecat - I'm so excited for you. Best of luck hun, I can't wait to hear your news

Sam x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Kylecat, good luck, hope the birth goes smoothly and quickly  

Rose, glad that your scan went well - great news!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Patterdale - brilliant news honey


----------



## Lou-Ann

Patterdale, thats great news !!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## sunnygirl1

Kylecat, good luck, I hope it goes really smoothly     

Rose and Patterdale, fantastic news on your scans.  Well done!!

Sunny xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Kylecat good luck!  How exciting  

Glad you had good news Patterdale.

Rose glad your scan went well.

Take care all,
Jovi x


----------



## winky77

oooo Kylecat....you're off line so maybe you're pushing right now as I type ?!?!?!?  How wonderful!!  I can't wait to hear the news!! 

Patterdale.....good news about the placenta!! 

Rose....wow on the scan.....bet you are beaming! 

Lol to all other bumps and babes...

..Winky


----------



## Sima

Kylecat - I hope all is going well for you.  What an exciting time.  I am  keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Rose & Patterdale - great news on the scans.  You must be so relieved.

Good luck to all the other mums to be.  It is going to be a busy few weeks on here.  

Sima x


----------



## Felix42

Kylecat, wishing you so much luck!    Can't wait to hear all about it and your new little one.

Rose, big congrats again. 

Maya, I hope you are feeling a bit better.  It sounds like such a horrible thing to go through. 

Chowy, hope you are feeling better hun? 

love to all, Felix xx


----------



## Chowy

Hi All

Kylecat just read your message, you could now be holding your little man in your arms    Hope we know the news soon.

Patterdale glad the placenta has sorted itself out, you are now ready for the off.

Rose, really pleased that the scan provided good news and your little bean is doing well.  Look after yourself and take it easy.

I have ordered my proper nappies today as the nappy lady came to see me, so thats another thing sorted.  Tomorrow im going to venture to Solihull and get measured for nursing bra's, then im all sorted and it is simply the waiting game.

Saw Midwife this morning, baby is not engaged yet, but she said he could be popping up and down with gravity.  I am very itchy all over so had bloods to test for gestational coleitus (sp) I was tested for this back in Feb too and was negative, just hoping for the same result again.  Need to call hospital at 7.30ish, quite scary, but his heatbeat is fine, my blood pressure is fine and urine, just my swelling and im hoping that this is the source of the itching rather than anything more severe.  

CEM, best of luck for tomorrow, enjoy your trip and fingers crossed it will lead to a lovely positive outcome.  My little man would love a playmate just down the road.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are being good to yourselves.

Chowy


----------



## Damelottie

Good luck Kylecat   . I was just thinking of you last night and wondering if anything had happened. Maybe he is here by now     

Patterdale - Good news about the placenta 

Rose - So pleased all was well at the scan  

Chowy - I've read a few people say about itching. Must be very uncomfy. Hope all is OK with your phone call this evening.

Love and bump rubs to all.

Saw midwife this morning. All OK. Alfie and I are still 'perfectly average' for everything    . So thats always good.

Saw GP and he offerred to sign me off work now for the remainder of time there. Would only be 6 weeks as I have lots of annual leave to take before mat leave. I have just asked for another couple of weeks off at the moment tho and have 'e' mailed my manager to see if I could go back part-time so I can close down my case load properly. If not, my poor patients are going to be left and neglected in a filing cabinet somewhere, I just know they will  . I want to try and get them all sorted before I go and then I don't need to think about it anymore.If I can't manage even part-time, or they say not to letting me, then thats it and I'm all done. 
The sickness is better than it was. For the last few weeks I've been down to approx 3 times a day, but the exhaustion and breathlessness are still terrible. Struggle to walk some days. Ho hum - he will soooo be worth it  
Had appalling stomach pains last night. Couldn't move or catch my breath - a big growth spurt I reckon  . Poor ligaments  

Love
LL xx


----------



## muddypaws

Oh so exciting on here. Have been so busy haven't had a chance to log on really. Kylecat....to think you may have your little man by now...wow!!  Really hope it's all happened and you are currently sitting with your bundle glowing with love and pride.  

Patterdale, so pleased that your placenta issue has sorted itself out - what a relief.  

Chowy, sympathise about heartburn...it's my constant companion at the moment, along with swollen everything! Did you get my pm by the way?

Maya, thanks for the pm. Hope you are feeling better too.

LL - sorry sickness still such a problem...how truly grim for you.  

Rose, brill news on the scan...very exciting and stop worrying about pills and potions. I stopped taking pregnacare from about week 28 when the heartburn kicked in...it's really just the iron and folic acid that you need to watch out for. As others have said, bubs will bleed you dry before being affected!!!!!

No news from me yet... a few twinges but nothing major. Can't wait for it all to happen.

Muddy x


----------



## some1

LadyL - Sorry to hear that you are still suffering so much.  I just wanted to mention that I have a feeling that if you go part time it will affect your maternity pay (I think the 6 weeks of 90% pay is worked out based on what you worked at the time you went on maternity leave) - worth checking out before you arrange anything, although I think you would be okay if you used annual leave to take some half days.

Chowy and Muddy - the good news about heartburn is that it goes as soon as you have given birth!  I had heartburn really badly during my pregnancy and carbs made it much worse, but I was given tea and toast after I had Jasmine and it was heavenly - the first bread I had in weeks!!

Patterdale - glad to hear that your placenta is no longer an issue

Maya - hope you are feeling better

Just spent an hour and 40 minutes getting Jasmine settled to sleep - pesky baby!!  Think I will join her very soon as she will be awake again before I know it (she rarely does more than 3 hours at a time at night!) - can't believe she is already 3 months old, it has gone so quickly!

Some1

xx


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh thank you Some1. I should be OK as I'm allowed 6 months sick leave on full pay and then I've got 38 days annual leave to take. So my mat leave won't actually start until the day bubs is born   . I wouldn't actually work part-time iykwim - it would be like a phased return to work but I'd just never get back full time before my annual leave started  . It all gets a bit complicated tho - thank you, I shall check it all out to be sure. I know it can get complicated - dreading the tax credit business  

Hope you and littly get some sleep  

I wonder if Kylecats little man is here  

LL x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

LL- Really hope that you are soon feeling better, really hope that you work something out with and can pass your clients on- have they got a mat leave cover for you?

L x


----------



## Mifi

Kylecat thinking of you, I really hope all goes well and can't wait to hear your good news!!!! 

Rose, huge congrats that really is good news   

Chowy HB is just hideous    , I live on Gavisgon, I now get it prescribed by my doctor so I can get huge bottles of it and I'm not even pg!!!   Sipping milk with ice does seem to help me - you could try and see  

Patterdale good news your placenta has corrected itself  

LL didn't realise you are still sffering from sickness, poor you hunny!!! I really hope it goes away for you soon   

Lots of love to all & bumps and babies   

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lulumead

surely almost time to start Muddy's sweepstake
xx


----------

